# لا يا أستاذنا ....مش بمزاجك



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]المنتدى مش ناقص أنسحاب اعضاء ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ / صوت صارخ كاتب موضوع ( وداعاً ) !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ينسحب من المنتدى ومن الخدمة ...ولم يُحدد السبب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هذا حقه ؟؟! ....طبعا حقه ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ماذا عن حقنا ؟ وماذا عن حق المنتدى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا أستاذنا أنا واحد من الناس أختلفت معاك فى الرأى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وربما أكثر من مرة ...لكن هذا أبداً لم يمنعنى من متابعة مشاركاتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومواضيعك ...حتى ولو كان قليلة .. أو شحيحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأنت ( بلا مبالغة ) أثراء لمنتدانا ...أثراء فى صالح الحوارات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرأى والرأى المُضاد ...المخالف والمختلف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتابع مشاركاتك بكل أهتمام ( وأنت تعرف عنى أنى ماليش فى النفاق ولا الرياء )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا أعنيها ...وأعرف وأثق أن هناك من يهتم ويتابعك وينتظرك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على الأقل فى دائرة أصدقائى هنا ...أعرف أنهم يحبونك ويجلونك ويحترمون رأيك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو أختلفوا معاك ...فهذا وحده يعنى أننا فى الطريق الصحيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آخر أعترف لك وأعتذار كان بمثابة وسام شرف على صدر هذا المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسرة أشرافه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أرجو منك أن تُعيد النظر فى قرارك بالأنسحاب ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من اجل أبنائك وبناتك هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2014)

وانا مؤيد لكلام الاستاذ عبود 
هو لية كدة يا استاذ صوت صارخ 
حضرتك بتكرهنا للدرجة دي 
علشان تسيبنا كدة ؟
من حقنا احنا كمان نطالب بعودتك حسب حبك لينا ومكانتنا في قلبك


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أكتوبر 2014)

هكذا بدون اسباب !!!!!!!!!
لم يحب احد منتدي الكنيسة ولا اولادها كما احبها
الاستاذ ميشيل .. لذلك ارجوا ان يشركنا في قراره
لنعرف السبب الذي دفعه لهذا !!!!!!!!!!
من فضلك ......​


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أكتوبر 2014)

*استاذ صوت يعز علينا الكلام ده 
ليه يا استاذ صوت الهروب ده 
صدقنى احنا المحتاجين للخدمه 
مش هى اللى محتاجه لنا 
نتمنى ترجع فى قرارك ده
 لانك بتعز علينا كلنا بدون استثناء 
ميرسى استاذ عبود للتوبيك *


----------



## red333 (17 أكتوبر 2014)

*يعنى بتتخانق معانا من سنيين ولما تصالحنا تسيبنا وتمشى*
*فعلا كان نفسى اعرفك اكتر*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*بابا حبيبى بجد حزنت ام قريت الموضوع بتاع الوداع 
متسبناش انت عارف انك غالى علينا 
وكلنا بنتعلم منك المحبة والحكمة والخدمة الحقيقة 
علشان خاطر ربنا متسبش خدمتك يا بابا  
بتمنى ترجع علشان خاطرنا كلنا 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*ما فيش فايدة

دماغه ناشفة 

هأبقى أكلمه عل الفيس 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*
قولي يابابا يرضيك تسيب بيتك ؟
طيب يرضيك تسيب اولادك ؟
*طيب بلاااااش*
يرضيك يبقا في بنت من بعد وفاة باباها
حضرتك اول حد تقوله يابابا لانها حست قد ايه
حضرتك خدوم حست بطيبتك حست بحنُوك حست بفخر وهي بتقولك "يابابا" يرضيك تسيبها ؟؟
*طيب بلااااااااش*
يرضيك تسيب خدمتك 
يرضيك تسيب ناس متعاطشين لحكمتك و لكلمة منك
ممكن تنتشلهم من الضياع ؟
*طيب بلاااااااااش*
يرضيك كل يوم نفتح المنتدي
ومانلقيش بركة وجودك فيه ؟
يرضيك تمشي وتسيب موضوع "عَشَاءِ عُرْسِ الْحَمَلِ " بدون مشاركات وشهادات جديده 
وحضرتك تعلم جيداً انه بيفيد ناس كتير ؟

لو كل اللي قولته دا يرضيك يابابا امشي
بس انا متاكدة وواثقه ان حضرتك مش هتمشي
"لانه اكيد مش هيرضيك "


*​


----------



## peace_86 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*لا بمزاجك... مع احترامي الشديد..
انت من رواد وصناع المنتدى.. وغيابك يعني غياب المنتدى كله.*


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

هو ده امتا حصل؟
بابا صوت ليه عاوز يسيب المنتدى حد مزعله ولا حصل ايه انا مش فاهمة حاجة
حضرتك شخصية مميزة هنا ومن اكتر الشخصيات اللى كلنا بنعتز بها وبنفتخر بوجودك وسطنا 
وشاعرين اد ايه بتخدم بامانة وحب ليه حضرتك عاوز تحرمنا من بركة وجودك معانا ؟
لو حد زعلك قولنا كلنا ولادك ويهمنا رضاك
لو امر ما ازعجك فى المنتدى قولنا وكلنا هنحاول نعمل الللى يريحك

حق حضرتك تتخذ اى قرار منقدرش نتدخل .. لكن حقنا كأولادك وبحكم العشرة اللى بينا وكلمة بابا اللى كلنا بنفتخر بيها واحنا بنقولها لحضرتك وواثقة جدا انها بتفرح قلبك لما بتسمعها من ولادك وبناتك هنا لازم نفهم ونعرف السبب وتديلنا فرصة نجتهد علشان نحتفظ ببركة وجودك وسطنا ارجوك يا بابا متخذلناش كلنا منتظرينك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أكتوبر 2014)

الاستاذ العزيز /صوت صارخ
انت من اهم اعمدة هذا المنتدى
وكل الاعضاء يعتزون بك انت شخصية محبوبة من الجميع
انسان محترم جدا
ارجوك من اجل احبائك تراجع عن هذا القرار


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 أكتوبر 2014)

يا استاذنا الغالي العزيز ليه كده لو حد مزعلك قولنا عليه طب لو فيه زعل نتحاور من اجل عودتك لينا دا انت اهم اركان المنتدى وبغيابك يضيع المنتدى يهون عليك اخوانك واخواتك طب بلاش يهون عليك المنتدى يضيع دا احنا كلنا نتعلم منك ومن حكمتك ومن بلاغتك ونحن جميعا نود ان ترجع لينا طب بلاش ان ترجع لمنتداك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]شكرا لمساهمتكم جميعاً ....كنت منتظر أحمر أو بورتقاليَّ يدخل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول لنا أيتوها حاجة فى أى حاجة فى أى حتة[/FONT]*​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما فيش فايدة
> دماغه ناشفة
> هأبقى أكلمه عل الفيس
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]يبقى تعرفى حاجة ...أمممم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نزلى " الولة " من على كتفك ونمى لنا ...حصل أية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

صدقنى يا استاذ عبود انا عرفت من موضوعك هنا ولا عندى علم بحاجة 
ياريت اللى يعرف حاجة او موقف حصل مزعله يقولنا


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*الاستاذ  صوت صارخ  أحد اعمده المنتدى
لازم يرجع فى قراره
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكرا لمساهمتكم جميعاً ....كنت منتظر أحمر أو بورتقاليَّ يدخل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول لنا أيتوها حاجة فى أى حاجة فى أى حتة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]يبقى تعرفى حاجة ...أمممم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نزلى " الولة " من على كتفك ونمى لنا ...حصل أية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


ياسيدي خليها تلافيهوني وتقولنا ايه الحكاية
ان شالله الوله يعملها عليا بس الاستاذ صوت يرجع
لحسن اكون انا السبب !!!
​[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2014)

يا جماعة الولة اصلا كبير 
دة بيدورولة علي عروسة 
المهم الاستاذ صوت مش رد علينا 
يبقي نعمل مظاهرة 
لو مجاش


----------



## philanthropist (18 أكتوبر 2014)

انا من اكتر المعجبين بمواضيعك ارجوك ما تسيبناش


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2014)

إلى الأستاذ صوت صارخ

إنتبه إلى نفسك، وأتمنى أن تجد راحة البال والجسد والفكر.

:36_3_11::smil11::Flower:


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*انتم عمود وركن مهم من اعمدة واركان المنتدى استاذنا الغالي صوت صارع وبغيابكم سيتخلخل التوازن وصوت الخق والخدمة الخقيقية لرب المجد يسوع المسيح
اتمنى عودتكم من اجل محبيكم ومتابعيكم ومن اجل منتداكم لكي لا يضيع*


----------



## mary naeem (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*ياريت كلنا نصلي انه يرجع في قراره*
*بجد المنتدى مش هيبقى منتدى من غيره*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكرا لمساهمتكم جميعاً ....كنت منتظر أحمر أو بورتقاليَّ يدخل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول لنا أيتوها حاجة فى أى حاجة فى أى حتة[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]يبقى تعرفى حاجة ...أمممم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نزلى " الولة " من على كتفك ونمى لنا ...حصل أية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]



*أنزل الولة من عل كتفى ؟؟؟
دا 11 سنة يا رچل :smil13:​*


ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياسيدي خليها تلافيهوني وتقولنا ايه الحكاية
> ان شالله الوله يعملها عليا بس الاستاذ صوت يرجع
> لحسن اكون انا السبب !!!
> ​



*مش إنت السبب يا ياسر 
الولة بطل يعملها من زمان 
:smil12:​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش إنت السبب يا ياسر
> الولة بطل يعملها من زمان
> :smil12:​*



اخدت بالي وقريت رد الاستاذ صوت ...
11 سنة ، ربنا يخلي ويجي عيل تاني ويعملها :t33:
شدي حيلك هههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اخدت بالي وقريت رد الاستاذ صوت ...
> 11 سنة ، ربنا يخلي ويجي عيل تاني ويعملها :t33:
> شدي حيلك هههه​



*رد أستاذ صوت ؟؟؟

دا كان ميته ؟؟؟؟:dntknw:

و أنا نايمة ؟؟:new2:

:smil13:


قال إيه ؟؟ 

ها ها ها 


إوعى تقول لى 

لاحسن ردك يتحذف و تاخد إنذار


أنا هأسأله عل الفيس :smil12:

:t33:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أستاذ صوت يا جماعة دخل حط مشاركة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شكركم جميعا ووصفكم بأنكم أهله وأصدقائه ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشرح أسباب أنسحابه من المنتدى فى ملخص سريع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المشاركة أتحذفت ....!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا بصراحة زهقت ...من كتر ما كتبت على الحذف والغلق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعملوا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اللى عايزين تعملوه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصبحت لا أُبالى ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*استاذ عبود من فضلك ..استاذنا الغالى صوت صارخ اكبر من انه يكتب رد ف موضوع يخصه ويتحذف ايا كان اللى كتبه 
وانا اعرف عنك الحكمه وعدم التسرع ..انت متأكد ان الرد اتحذف!
اطمن لا ..لم يحذف ابدااااا
كل الحكايه ان المشاركه تم نقلها للقسم الخاص
الامر فيه سوء تفاهم ومحتاجين بعد اذنكوا نتناقش مع صاحب الامر ع انفراد 
اتمنى تكون الامور بقت اوضح ..سلام ونعمه للجميع*


----------



## اني بل (19 أكتوبر 2014)

احنا بنحبك اخونا وبيعز علي اعرف دلوقتي انك تركت
البعض مش بشوفهم عشان هيك اتساءلت فينهم 
كلكم احباء على قلبي اللي يصير عليكم يصير علي ....
صلاتي لبابا يرجعكم لينا بالسلامة وبقولكم لو ما بنحبكم وعزيزين علينا .. ما كان لينا موقف من غيابكم 
بنحبكم كثثير 
سلامي لكم جميعاااا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ صوت يا جماعة دخل حط مشاركة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شكركم جميعا ووصفكم بأنكم أهله وأصدقائه ..*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وشرح أسباب أنسحابه من المنتدى فى ملخص سريع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المشاركة أتحذفت ....!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا بصراحة زهقت ...من كتر ما كتبت على الحذف والغلق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعملوا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اللى عايزين تعملوه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصبحت لا أُبالى ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


انا قريت المشاركة ياعبوووود
وبالرغم من الاسلوب الراقي والصراحة الشديدة (جداً) الا ان فيها اجزاء فعلا ماينفعش تتحط علي العام .. 

سيبك انت دونا بتقولك يا *استاذ* عبود ... رسمي يعني :new2: ههههههه خللي بالك يادوك
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]شحشرك أنت يا عبود ؟؟؟ ...تكونش حامى حمى الدارين وموحد القُطرين ؟*​​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *ا
> وانا اعرف عنك الحكمه وعدم التسرع ..انت متأكد ان الرد اتحذف!
> اطمن لا ..لم يحذف ابدااااا
> كل الحكايه ان المشاركه تم نقلها للقسم الخاص
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أستاذتنا *​*[FONT=&quot]أنا متأكد أكيد ...لأن المشاركة أتحطت هنا وبعد ربع ساعة بَخ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا قريتها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبقى بالنسبة لى أتحذفت ...لأنى ببساطة مش باشوف القسم الخاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا باشوف قسم الوايلى قسم البساتين قسم مصر الجديدة
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية عايزة تطلعينى شِريِر وباوقع الدنيا فى بعض ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كالعادة نسيب أصل الموضوع ونمسك فى العبد لله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبعدين يا أستاذة أحنا عارفين أنك فاكهة المنتدى ...والحلويات دايماً يتيجى فى الآخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبق فاكهة بشرائح الأناناس والكيوى والفراولة فوق والكريز على اليمين والفوطة التركواز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة كدة تشرح القلب وتملا الترابيزة ... حاجة جميلة 

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قضيتى يا أستاذتنا مش الحذف لا مشاركة ولا موضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قضيتى هنا عن الأسرة الواحدة اللى عمالة تتفكك وتتخلع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووعد منى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] زى ما قلتها فوق ...لن أبالى بعد اليوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يمشى يمشى ...واللى يقعد يقعد...واللى يروح يروح ...واللى يرجع يرجع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ربنا يوفقكم ...


[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الا ان فيها اجزاء فعلا ماينفعش تتحط علي العام ..
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]عام أية وسنة أية ... *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يا عمنا دة الفيس بقى له تلات تشيااام ... مولع نار .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ بجد يا ياسر ....أنا حرررررررمت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبهذه المناسبت السعيدة نُهديكم وردة الجزائرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حرمت أحبك ...أحبك ...ماتحبينيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تررران ترران ترررا ...[/FONT]*​ [YOUTUBE]U1J0v6gxvqE[/YOUTUBE]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*الأخوة الاحباء
مرة اخرى اشكر محبتكم
والخلاف بين الاسرة الواحدة امر وارد ومعتاد
لكنى, حسب طبيعتى, وحسب ما أخترت لنفسى اسم "صوت صارخ" فسأظل هكذا إلى أن تنتهى رحلة غربتى على الأرض
إن لم يكن منهجي فى الخدمة مقبول من الأدارة ... فوجودى بينكم لا قيمة له 
لذا قررت الرحيل
وأمهل نفسى بضع ايام قلائل لأنهى موضوعى فى قسم الشهادات, لأن هذا أمر لابد من إنهاءه إن سمحت الأدارة بذلك
اسعدتنى محبتكم .... وسأظل أذكر الخدمة فى صلواتى
ولينير نور المسيح قلوبكم واذهانكم وفكركم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*يا أستاذ صوت الموضوع مش موضوع خلاف مع الادارة  

الموضوع أكبر منهم 

الموضوع يخص المسيحية 

و إن كانت الادارة فضلت المناقشة مع حضرتك فى الخاص (و أنا بأعترض على هذا التصرف بس أنتم أحرار) برغم من أننا نعرف كل شىء 

إن كنت تريد المناقشة علنًا فلتناقش ليس فى خلافك مع الادارة إنما فى خلافك فى وجهة نظرك لبعض المواضيع التى تراها صحيحة و الادارة ترى العكس

فى إمكانك أن تفتح موضوع للمناقشة 

و أنت تعرف سأكون أول المرحبين بالمناقشة و الحوار و الاعتراض


*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 أكتوبر 2014)

وانا اضم صوتي الى صوت الزميلة العزيزة + ايريني + المحترمة افتحوا باب الحوار والمناقشة فنحن كلنا اعضاء في جسد المسيح يسوع ومنتدانا هو منتدى كنيسة المسيح يسوع فلنتحاور ولتنناقش وربنا قادر ان يحل الخلاف والمشكلة ويعيد استاذنا الغالي صوت صارخ الينا الى محبيه الى متابعيه لى منتداه


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> وانا اضم صوتي الى صوت الزميلة العزيزة + ايريني + المحترمة افتحوا باب الحوار والمناقشة فنحن كلنا اعضاء في جسد المسيح يسوع ومنتدانا هو منتدى كنيسة المسيح يسوع فلنتحاور ولتنناقش وربنا قادر ان يحل الخلاف والمشكلة ويعيد استاذنا الغالي صوت صارخ الينا الى محبيه الى متابعيه لى منتداه



*ليسمح أولا العزيز ماى روك بهذا هنا كتابتا *


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2014)

الموضوع وما فيه يا احبة أن فكر "وجود وحي كنسي جديد" فكر لا تؤمن به أي طائفة والاخ صوت صارخ يفرض إستمرار خدمته بإستمرار نشر هذا الفكر الذي لا ينتمي لأي طائفة ولا تؤمن به أي من الكنائس الثلاثة.




صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليسمح أولا العزيز ماى روك بهذا هنا كتابتا *



إستاذي الغالي،
أعتب عليك انك تروج للموضوع بأنه طائفي، لان الموضوع ليس طائفي. الفكر الذي تنشره *لا ينتمي لأي طائفة وكل الطوائف ترفضه جملة وتفصيلاً*.
لذلك تفضل بمناقشة هذا الفكر في قسم المشرفين لكي لا نكون عثرة لغيرنا.

لتحل بركة الرب وحكمته علينا..


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 أكتوبر 2014)

هل لنا ان نتحاجج فيما بيننا نحن اخوة في المسيح يسوع سؤالي الى الاخ الاستاذ ماي روك ما هو الفكر الجديد او ما اطلقت عليه بالوحي الكنسي الجديد الذي ترفضه جميع الكنائس هل ممكن توضيح قصدك مفهوم هذا الوحي او هذا الفكر الذي يصر استاذنا الغالي على نشره هل ممكن التوضيح ليس لي فقط بل لجميع المشرفين والاعضاء والزوار الكرام حتى تتحلحل المشكلة فيما بينكم انا واسطة خير اريد حل الخلاف لما فيه خير واستفادة وبركة الجميع


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> هل لنا ان نتحاجج فيما بيننا نحن اخوة في المسيح يسوع سؤالي الى الاخ الاستاذ ماي روك ما هو الفكر الجديد او ما اطلقت عليه بالوحي الكنسي الجديد الذي ترفضه جميع الكنائس هل ممكن توضيح قصدك مفهوم هذا الوحي او هذا الفكر الذي يصر استاذنا الغالي على نشره هل ممكن التوضيح ليس لي فقط بل لجميع المشرفين والاعضاء والزوار الكرام حتى تتحلحل المشكلة فيما بينكم انا واسطة خير اريد حل الخلاف لما فيه خير واستفادة وبركة الجميع



أختي العزيزة، وضحتلك مفهوم الفكر على الخاص.
سلام المسيح


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 أكتوبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> الموضوع وما فيه يا احبة أن فكر "وجود وحي كنسي جديد" فكر لا تؤمن به أي طائفة والاخ صوت صارخ يفرض إستمرار خدمته بإستمرار نشر هذا الفكر الذي لا ينتمي لأي طائفة ولا تؤمن به أي من الكنائس الثلاثة.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أبي صوت صارخ بالنسبة لي "صرح"
لكن .. هذا الفكر الذي أشار إليه روك .. *خطأ *! .​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*


REDEMPTION قال:





أبي صوت صارخ بالنسبة لي "صرح"
لكن .. هذا الفكر الذي أشار إليه روك .. خطأ ! .​

أنقر للتوسيع...


من ثمارهم تعرفونهم ..... وأنت عاينت ثمارى يا سيد طارق .... فأى خطأ وجدته فى ثمارى

عموما .... ليكن لكم ما تريدون ....

فكافة المدعويين لعشاء وليمة الملك رفضوا الدعوة ....

فرأى الملك أن يدعوا المرزولين والمتروكين فى كافة الزوايا والطرقات .... وكنت أنا أحدهم ... وقبلت الدعوة .... وتذوقت عشاءه ... فجعت للمزيد .... وشربت من مياهه .... فعطشت للمزيد ....

وبكل محبة .... احببت أن تشاركونى ما تذوقته .... فكان هناك من يظنون أنهم شباعى .... فرفضوا ما عرضته .... وكان هناك جوعى تهللوا بما قدمته ... فحرمهم الشباعى من ذلك ....

كم انا حزين .... فسفر الرؤيا يتحقق يوما بعد يوم ...وقد جئنا على عصر كنيسة اللَّاوُدِكِيِّينَ .... 

وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ اللَّاوُدِكِيِّينَ: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الآمِينُ، الشَّاهِدُ الأَمِينُ الصَّادِقُ، بَدَاءَةُ خَلِيقَةِ اللهِ, أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ، أَنَّكَ لَسْتَ بَارِداً وَلاَ حَارّاً. لَيْتَكَ كُنْتَ بَارِداً أَوْ حَارّاً, هَكَذَا لأَنَّكَ فَاتِرٌ، وَلَسْتَ بَارِداً وَلاَ حَارّاً، أَنَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ أَتَقَيَّأَكَ مِنْ فَمِي, لأَنَّكَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي أَنَا غَنِيٌّ وَقَدِ اسْتَغْنَيْتُ، وَلاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَى شَيْءٍ، وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الشَّقِيُّ وَالْبَائِسُ وَفَقِيرٌ وَأَعْمَى وَعُرْيَانٌ, أُشِيرُ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَشْتَرِيَ مِنِّي ذَهَباً مُصَفًّى بِالنَّارِ لِكَيْ تَسْتَغْنِيَ، وَثِيَاباً بِيضاً لِكَيْ تَلْبَسَ، فَلاَ يَظْهَرُ خِزْيُ عُرْيَتِكَ. وَكَحِّلْ عَيْنَيْكَ بِكُحْلٍ لِكَيْ تُبْصِرَ, إِنِّي كُلُّ مَنْ أُحِبُّهُ أُوَبِّخُهُ وَأُؤَدِّبُهُ. فَكُنْ غَيُوراً وَتُبْ,   هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ, إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِى, مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ مَعِي فِي عَرْشِي، كَمَا غَلَبْتُ أَنَا أَيْضاً وَجَلَسْتُ مَعَ أَبِي فِي عَرْشِهِ. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ»*


----------



## تيمو (20 أكتوبر 2014)

من خلال قراءاتي للأستاذ صوت صارخ لم ألمس يوماً فكراً خاطئاً، بل على العكس، كان يقوم بتصحيح بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة التي كان يُروّج لها البعض هنا.

الترويج أساساً مرفوض ولا أظن أن أستاذ بحجم السيد صوت صارخ قد يقع بهذا الأمر غير الأخلاقي. من الممكن أن يكتب الشخص أمر غير دقيق، ولكنني أعتقد أن قلم الأستاذ صوت صارخ من الأقلام التي تدقق كثيراً فيما تكتب وتدقق كثيراً بالحرف والكلمة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*معلومة أخيرة .... الموضوع الذى تم حذفه هو ترجمة الجزء الأول لرؤية القديسة آنا أميرتش والذى سبق ان وضعت ترجمة الجزء الأول فى يناير 2008 (http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39365)

فكيف كان الجزء الرابع مقبولا والجزء الأول مرفوضا ..... القديسة لم تتغير والرؤية لم تتغير وانا نفس الشخص ..... فهل هناك من تفسير يا سادة ...؟؟؟

وكافة مواضيعى كانت من نفس السياق .... فما الجديد الذى صدر منى .....؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]يا مواضيعك يا عبود ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سيصبوا جام غضبهم على رأس اللى خلفونى ناو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل كدة يا اخوانا كانوا شاكين فيا أنى " سفير جهنم "  ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى هبقى حلمى فهمى نظمى رسمى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو محتاجين رأييى هقوله ....بخلاف هذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حدثوث إتكلمووووووووث [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*أستاذى الحبيب صوت صارخ

جميع سير القديسين و القديسات عايزة مراجعة و تنقيح 

الل بقى قديس و هو لسانه طويل : ما تعرفش ليه !!!!

الل قام من الاموات بعد ما إتعذب و إستشهد 3-4 مرات !!!!!

إن جيت للحق لا هى قديسة و لا فارسولا و لا كتير 

إيه الل واحدة أحست بآلام المسيح : و بعدين تقولوا ربنا لا يجرب أحد يالشرور 

اللا خوتة إيه ديه ؟؟؟


و ملك حلم بإنه يحارب و يحط الصليب علامة الحرب على السيوف و أتارى الل عمده أريوسى و يقولك قديس !!!! 

يا باشا السيَّر كلها عايزة مراجعة 

أنا بالنسبة ليا كانت القديسة دميانة : fantastic woman

و القديس مارجرجس و أبوسيفين :  super men 

دا فيه معجزة من المعجزات إن القديس راح قتل ملك !!!!!!
​*


----------



## mary naeem (20 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوعات اخويا صوت صارخ بنتعلم منها
فكيف تكون خطأ
ممكن نختلف في موضوعات او طريقة عرضها
 لا اكيد مش هنختلف على المضمون
هو إيماننا بيسوع المسيح
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*إنتوا ما بتتكلموش ليه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> من خلال قراءاتي للأستاذ صوت صارخ لم ألمس يوماً فكراً خاطئاً، بل على العكس، كان يقوم بتصحيح بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة التي كان يُروّج لها البعض هنا.
> 
> الترويج أساساً مرفوض ولا أظن أن أستاذ بحجم السيد صوت صارخ قد يقع بهذا الأمر غير الأخلاقي. من الممكن أن يكتب الشخص أمر غير دقيق، ولكنني أعتقد أن قلم الأستاذ صوت صارخ من الأقلام التي تدقق كثيراً فيما تكتب وتدقق كثيراً بالحرف والكلمة.



عندك حق وانا اؤكد على كلامك. الأخ صوت صارخ أستاذ وكله نعمة وبركة. لكن لا أحد معصوم. الوقوع في أخطاء لاهوتية وقع فيه اكبر العلماء والفلاسفة والأباء.. كلنا معرضين للخطأ وانا شخصياً أخطأت في أمور لاهوتية كثيرة لكن هناك من صححني ونبهني.. الفارق اني لم أخذ الموضوع بصورة شخصية وخضعت لتعديل كتاباتي وأفكار بحسب الإيمان المسيحي الذي لا يوجد فيه شك.

الموضوع بسيط جداً، لا يوجد غير العهد الجديد كوحي إلهي للتعليم الكنسي. لا يوجد اي نص آخر غير العهد الجديد يرتقي للوحي المقدس ولا يوجد اي نص آخر نضعه بمصاف العهد الجديد. هذا إيمان كنائسنا وطوائفنا بالإجماع والفكر الذي يصر عليه الأخ صوت صارخ لا ينتمي لأي طائفة.

إفهم الكلام كيفما شئت وأؤمن بما شئت، انا لست حاكم ولست ديان.. انا فقط اشرف على ما ينشر على صفحات المنتدى ولا سلطة لدي على إيمان احد..

سلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *معلومة أخيرة .... الموضوع الذى تم حذفه هو ترجمة الجزء الأول لرؤية القديسة آنا أميرتش والذى سبق ان وضعت ترجمة الجزء الأول فى يناير 2008 (http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39365)
> 
> فكيف كان الجزء الرابع مقبولا والجزء الأول مرفوضا ..... القديسة لم تتغير والرؤية لم تتغير وانا نفس الشخص ..... فهل هناك من تفسير يا سادة ...؟؟؟
> 
> وكافة مواضيعى كانت من نفس السياق .... فما الجديد الذى صدر منى .....؟؟؟*




أستاذي الغالي، موضوعك هذا لم انتبه له الا بعدما بذلت حضرتك الكثير من الجهد في أعداده.. احتراماً ومحبة لشخصك ضغطت على ضميري وأخترت عدم مساس الموضوع.. والله وحده يعلم بحجم تأنيب الضمير الذي رافقني كل هذه السنين.. كل هذا إحترام وحب لشخصك.. لكن كما انت تقول دائماً "ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس" لذلك كنت أطلب منك في كل موضوع جديد تكتبه ان تبتعد عن نشر هذا الفكر.. لكن للأسف بدون فائدة.. كم موضوع حذفت وكم مرة نبهت..

لكن لا تزعج نفسك، أن كان وجود الموضوع الأول يسبب علامة  إستفهام وازعاج لشخصك، فها هو قد حذف أيضاً.
شكراً لك لأنك أرحت ضميري وأزحت هم كبير كان على قلبي.

دعونا نختصر الموضوع يا أحبة. الطوائف كافة لا تعترف بأني نص آخر غير نص العهد الجديد بكونه وحي إلهي للكنيسة. هذا إيمان الطوائف المسيحية كلها على مر الأزمنة. أي فكر يخالف هذا الفكر أو غيره غير مسموح نشره في المنتدى. نحن مسؤلون أمام الله على التعاليم التي ننشرها.

ليملأنا الرب بركة وحكمة...


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2014)

1-
نحن دستورنا وايماننا هو الكتاب المقدس وبالذات العهد الجديد
2-
 نحترم ونجل كل القديسين لكن اي قديس مهما عظمت اموره لا يستطيع ان  يوحي لنا بشيء جديد  والا اعتبر  
مهرطقاً 
3-
لذا انا اؤيد الذي قاله الزعيم ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أسودت ....*​​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أسودت ....*​​[/FONT]



*بالعكس 

الصح صح 

​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 أكتوبر 2014)

الأب الفاضل ..

ثمارك يعرفها الله وحده ولست أنا.
أنا لست (السيد طارق) .. بل طارق .. إبنك إن سمحت لي بذلك.

شكراً لك.​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *معلومة أخيرة .... الموضوع الذى تم حذفه هو ترجمة الجزء الأول لرؤية القديسة آنا أميرتش والذى سبق ان وضعت ترجمة الجزء الأول فى يناير 2008 (http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39365)
> 
> فكيف كان الجزء الرابع مقبولا والجزء الأول مرفوضا ..... القديسة لم تتغير والرؤية لم تتغير وانا نفس الشخص ..... فهل هناك من تفسير يا سادة ...؟؟؟
> 
> وكافة مواضيعى كانت من نفس السياق .... فما الجديد الذى صدر منى .....؟؟؟*


استاذ صوت صارخ اسمح لي اقول رأي متواضع وبالطبع لك مطلق الحرية في الرد او التجاهل

الاختلاف دائما لا يفسد للود قضية ما ترجمته هو مجهود شاق بلا شك لقد قرأت منه اليسير ولم اكن
اعلم انك عملاق في الترجمة هكذا 

ولكن اخوتي علي حق فهذا الموضوع يفتح الباب علي مصراعيه للتشتت في الرؤيا والاملاءات ولن تكون الاخيرة .. 
وانا اعتبر ما كتبته تأملات لكاتيا ريفز وليس لها اي قانونية
اذ كيف تأكدت انت شخصيا من ان القديسة آنا أمرتش لديها هذه الموهبة في رؤية الماضي والحاضر واستقبال الاملاءات من يسوع


المرجعية الوحيدة المعتمدة هي العهد الجديد
هذه التأملات قد تكون بداية فتنة لرؤي اخري فنجد اناس مثل 
حضرتك يؤمنون بها وهلم جرا

وفي جميع الاحوال لا يستلزم هذا تركك لمنتدي او غضب فالجميع يوقرك ويحترمك 

ارجوك ان لا تضع هذا علي كفتي الميزان فهذا ليس من شيمك

لقد عرف صوت صارخ بمحبته وخدمته التي اعتقد انا شخصيا انه قليلين من نفذوا تعاليم السيد المسيح مثلك في الايمان وحب الخير ومساعدة الاخرين وكنت قرأت مذكراتك وصدقني قلت في نفسي لا استطيع ان افعل عشر ما تفعله 

فلماذا تحرم محبيك وابناءك منك !! المنتدي منتداك والجميع يحبك فهل تضع محبتهم في كفة ومجرد موضوع لك في الكفة الاخري !!!! هل هذه قسمة حق ؟

وشكرا 

ومحدش يقولي وانت مالك ههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> فلماذا تحرم محبيك وابناءك منك !! المنتدي منتداك والجميع يحبك فهل تضع محبتهم في كفة ومجرد موضوع لك في الكفة الاخري !!!! هل هذه قسمة حق ؟
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]نسيت تقوله صلى ع النبى ...*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل اللى بيتكلم دة ....واخد منك أنذارين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صح.... ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ما يمنعش انه قال كلمة الحق ...ساعة الحق
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> أستاذي الغالي، موضوعك هذا لم انتبه له الا بعدما بذلت حضرتك الكثير من الجهد في أعداده.. احتراماً ومحبة لشخصك ضغطت على ضميري وأخترت عدم مساس الموضوع.. والله وحده يعلم بحجم تأنيب الضمير الذي رافقني كل هذه السنين.. كل هذا إحترام وحب لشخصك.. لكن كما انت تقول دائماً "ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس" لذلك كنت أطلب منك في كل موضوع جديد تكتبه ان تبتعد عن نشر هذا الفكر.. لكن للأسف بدون فائدة.. كم موضوع حذفت وكم مرة نبهت..
> 
> لكن لا تزعج نفسك، أن كان وجود الموضوع الأول يسبب علامة  إستفهام وازعاج لشخصك، فها هو قد حذف أيضاً.
> شكراً لك لأنك أرحت ضميري وأزحت هم كبير كان على قلبي.
> ...



*منتظر اخراجى من الأشراف ...... ولينير الروح القدس ذهنك وقلبك وفكرك ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> استاذ صوت صارخ اسمح لي اقول رأي متواضع وبالطبع لك مطلق الحرية في الرد او التجاهل
> 
> الاختلاف دائما لا يفسد للود قضية ما ترجمته هو مجهود شاق بلا شك لقد قرأت منه اليسير ولم اكن
> اعلم انك عملاق في الترجمة هكذا
> ...



*الأمر لا يتعلق بموضوع .... بل بسياسة منتدى .... شكرا لمحبتك*


----------



## Comment (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس (ص4)*




[Q-BIBLE]
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس (ص4)

1 فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ ، أَنَا الأَسِيرَ فِي الرَّبِّ : أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا كَمَا يَحِقُّ لِلدَّعْوَةِ الَّتِي دُعِيتُمْ بِهَا.

2 بِكُلِّ تَوَاضُعٍ ، وَوَدَاعَةٍ ، وَبِطُولِ أَنَاةٍ ، مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ.

3 مُجْتَهِدِينَ أَنْ تَحْفَظُوا وَحْدَانِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ بِرِبَاطِ السَّلاَمِ.

4 جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ ، وَرُوحٌ وَاحِدٌ ، كَمَا دُعِيتُمْ أَيْضًا فِي رَجَاءِ دَعْوَتِكُمُ الْوَاحِدِ.

5 رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ ، إِيمَانٌ وَاحِدٌ ، مَعْمُودِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ ،

6 إِلهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ.
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأمر لا يتعلق بموضوع .... بل بسياسة منتدى .... شكرا لمحبتك*



الأمر ليس سياسة منتدى بل الموضوع هو دستور المسيحية، كلمة الله الحية الواحدة التي لا غير لها. العهد الجديد ولا شئ غيره.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]سؤال للعزيز روك ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو الفارق*​*[FONT=&quot] بين ما ترجمه لنا أو نقله الباشمهندس
وبين سير القديسين ومعجزاتهم هنا فى المنتدى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل لو أتى أى شخص وكتب شهادته وقال ( مثلاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسوع يتحدث إلى أو العذراء تظهر لى أو القديس الفلانى عمل معى معجزة ما[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أنت كــ ( مدير للموقع ) مُطالب بفحص مدى صدق أو كذب الراوى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تُصبح ( مجرد شهادة ) متروكة لحكم القارئ ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ابويا صوت صارخ
واحشنى ، كنت عاوز اقولك لو سياسة المنتدى مش عجباك عادى انا اهو سياسة البلد مش عجبانى وعايش فيها عشان فى ناس بتحبنى وبحبهم ، انا بحبك وغيرى كتييير هنا بيحبك  وبقولك مجهود خدمتك هنا له وزن وثقل متخليش حاجه تعطلك عن خدمتك اللى هى اصلا هدف المنتدى 
من ابن صغير ليك العابرين محتاجينك متتخلاش عنهم 
اولادك كلهم هنا محتاجنلك متتخلاش عنهم !


يا الله القدوس نطلب منك ان تحل بروح قدسك فى هذا الصرح الذى أنشأ من اجل مجد اسمك ،،،*أسمك فقط* . أمين


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سؤال للعزيز روك ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو الفارق*​*[FONT=&quot] بين ما ترجمه لنا أو نقله الباشمهندس
> وبين سير القديسين ومعجزاتهم هنا فى المنتدى ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل لو أتى أى شخص وكتب شهادته وقال ( مثلاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسوع يتحدث إلى أو العذراء تظهر لى أو القديس الفلانى عمل معى معجزة ما[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أنت كــ ( مدير للموقع ) مُطالب بفحص مدى صدق أو كذب الراوى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تُصبح ( مجرد شهادة ) متروكة لحكم القارئ ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


*
أسمحلى أرد عليك أستاذ عبود ..
من يقول أنه يرى رؤيا أو حلم أو سمع أو أى ما كان يظل موضوع شخصى يخصه وحده وأن صدقه أحد أو لم يصدقه لا مشكلة طالما بعيدا عن التعليم ..
لكن هناك فرق بين من يتكلم عن رؤيا روحية أو حتى معجزة ومن يتكلم عن وحى فنحن هنا أمام تعليم أما أن يكون متوافق مع الكتاب المقدس أما لا يتوافق ..
والمشكلة الكبرى هل كان الوحى غير كاملا فى العهد الجديد حتى يكمل بواسطة شخص ما الأن ؟
نستطيع أن نقول على بعض هذه الأمور تأملات ممكن يكون بها أشياء روحية وممكن نقبلها وممكن نرفضها لكن أنك تقول عليها وحى فكدة أنت عايز تخرص أى حد ممكن يتكلم أو يقول رائيه ..
واللى يعارضه يبقى بيعارض وحى ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أسمحلى أرد عليك أستاذ عبود ..
> من يقول أنه يرى رؤيا أو حلم أو سمع أو أى ما كان يظل موضوع شخصى يخصه وحده وأن صدقه أحد أو لم يصدقه لا مشكلة طالما بعيدا عن التعليم ..
> لكن هناك فرق بين من يتكلم عن رؤيا روحية أو حتى معجزة ومن يتكلم عن وحى فنحن هنا أمام تعليم أما أن يكون متوافق مع الكتاب المقدس أما لا يتوافق ..
> ...



*من مخطوطة سيرة تاريخ البطاركة للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية....
(فلما) ملك الأرض أقام الولاة فى كل موضع, وأنفذ واليا إلى أرض مصر يُدعي قيرس  ليكون بطركا ووالياً, فلما وصل إلى الأسكندرية أعلم الأب بنيامين ملاك أن يهرب ........... 


أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ, وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. والأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. (يو  10 :  11 - 13)



لماذا صدقتم تلك الرؤية المزعومة .......؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من مخطوطة سيرة تاريخ البطاركة للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية....
> (فلما) ملك الأرض أقام الولاة فى كل موضع, وأنفذ واليا إلى أرض مصر يُدعي قيرس  ليكون بطركا ووالياً, فلما وصل إلى الأسكندرية أعلم الأب بنيامين ملاك أن يهرب ...........
> 
> 
> ...



*أنا ما صدقتش 

و ما صدقتش قسطنطين الملك 

و لو كتبت عن البابا بنيامين تعليق بأسلوبى : ستتفاجأ :smil13:

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أسمحلى أرد عليك أستاذ عبود ..
> من يقول أنه يرى رؤيا أو حلم أو سمع أو أى ما كان يظل موضوع شخصى يخصه وحده وأن صدقه أحد أو لم يصدقه لا مشكلة طالما بعيدا عن التعليم ..
> لكن هناك فرق بين من يتكلم عن رؤيا روحية أو حتى معجزة ومن يتكلم عن وحى فنحن هنا أمام تعليم أما أن يكون متوافق مع الكتاب المقدس أما لا يتوافق ..
> ...



*لا احد أدعى أنه وحى ...... بل رؤية ..... فهل الرؤى مرفوضة كتابياً ....؟؟؟

«وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَحْلَمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى (يؤ  2 :  28)
يَقُولُ اللهُ: وَيَكُونُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤىً وَيَحْلُمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً (اع  2 :  17)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*مرقوريوس، كما لْقب بأبي سيفين لأنه ظهر له ملاك الرب وأهداه سيفًا بجوار سيفه العسكري، وكان هذا السيف هو سّر قوته ......

http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1363.html

لماذا تصدقون ان ملاك الرب يهدى سيفا للبشر .......*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا احد أدعى أنه وحى ...... بل رؤية ..... فهل الرؤى مرفوضة كتابياً ....؟؟؟
> 
> «وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَحْلَمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى (يؤ  2 :  28)
> يَقُولُ اللهُ: وَيَكُونُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤىً وَيَحْلُمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً (اع  2 :  17)*



*الرؤى تخص الاشخاص 

و لا تخص المسيحية 

فيه فرق

ميزت منين إن ديه رؤية ؟؟ مش يمكن حلم من الشيطان أو من العقل الباطن ؟؟؟

و بعدين حضرتك برضوا كان فيه إحدى الشهادات اللى قالت أنا هأكتب الرسائل الل بتجى لى بالروح القدس 

طالما قالت بالروح القدس : تبقى وحى يوحى 

و لما كتبت تعليقى إتحذف 

دا غير إنها لخبطت الدنيا فى اللاهوتيات بعد كدة _ عايزنا نصدقوها ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرقوريوس، كما لْقب بأبي سيفين لأنه ظهر له ملاك الرب وأهداه سيفًا بجوار سيفه العسكري، وكان هذا السيف هو سّر قوته ......
> 
> http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1363.html
> 
> لماذا تصدقون ان ملاك الرب يهدى سيفا للبشر .......*



*ما هو دا اللى أنا بأتكلم عليه 

عك مركز
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*يا أستاذ صوت أرجوك إهدأ

حضرتك شوفت تعليق ياسر رشدى 

هو وصل اللى كلنا عايزين نقولوه 

إحنا كلنا بنحترموك كلـــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

لما نختلفوا معاك : مش لأننا عايزين نمشوك من هنا 

حضرتك برضوا ما تحطش شرط إنك يا إما تمشى يا تكتب المواضيع ديه 

ما ينفعش كدة 

خليك معانا طبعا و إوعى تمشى 

بطرس الرسول كان ملوما _ إقبل اللوم مثله

و ياريت المنتدى يفلى قصص القديسين 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الرؤى تخص الاشخاص
> 
> و لا تخص المسيحية
> 
> ...



*النص يقول: وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي 

وللتمييز بين الرؤى السمائية والرؤى الشيطانية او الكاذبة هو البحث عن الثمار ....
مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَباً أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟ هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً, لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً, كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ, فَإِذاً مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.

.......*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النص يقول: وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي .......*



*طب شوفت أحلام المسلمين ؟؟؟


الل شاف محمد و الل شافت عائشة و و و و و 


لو مشينا على كلامك

يبقى محمد نبى صادق 

و يبقى ما فيش حد أحسن من حد 


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*ما محمد برضوا شاف رؤية 

و وصل لسدرة المنتهى 

زى يوحنا الحبيب 

رأيك إيه ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب شوفت أحلام المسلمين ؟؟؟
> 
> الل شاف محمد و الل شافت عائشة و و و و و
> 
> ...


حد يسكت الست دي .. غلاوية خالص :ab6:​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا احد أدعى أنه وحى ...... بل رؤية ..... فهل الرؤى مرفوضة كتابياً ....؟؟؟
> 
> «وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَحْلَمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى (يؤ  2 :  28)
> يَقُولُ اللهُ: وَيَكُونُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤىً وَيَحْلُمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً (اع  2 :  17)*



ﻷ أستاذى الحبيب ..
بل أدعت النبية الكاذبة فاسولا أنه وحى ..
واحضرت بعض المجذوبين من رجال الدين ليقولو على موقعها أن رسائلها تعادل سفر الرؤيا ..!
وتلك المدعوه انااميرتش ماكتبته لا يرتقى حتى لحكايات ألف ليلة ..
وياريت يا أبى الحبيب لا تأخذ كلامى بمحمل شخصى لأنى أنتقد الموضوع لا شخصك الحبيب فى المسيح ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 أكتوبر 2014)

بالنسبة لما ذكر عن قصص بعض القديسين..
بعض قصص القديسين تحتاج لتنقيح لأنها أختلطت بالتراث الشعبى ....


----------



## tamav maria (21 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو دا اللى أنا بأتكلم عليه
> 
> عك مركز
> ​*



تقصدي ايه يا ايريني بعك مركز ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعتقد عيب انك تقولي علي حياة القديسين بالعك المركز 
لو انتي في عقيدتك مش بتؤمني بالقديسين دي مشكلتك ولكن المفروض ان يكون في احترام لعقيدة الغير 



> *و ياريت المنتدى يفلى قصص القديسين *


قصص القديسين مش محتاجه تفليه دي قصص حقيقيه ومش من تأليف اشخاص عاديين كاتبها القديس يوليوس الاققهصي وبعدين اساسا انتي تعرفي منين ان قصص القديسين محتاجه تفليه هل عندك اصل سيرة القديس ووجدتيها غير مطابقه للمنشوره في المنتدي !!!!!! 
اهتم القديس يوليوس الأقفهصي  بتسجيل سير الشهداء ويقول المؤرخون :  كان يوليوس يقتني ثلاثمائة خادمًا (  كاتباً ) يستطيعون القراءة والكتابة استخدمهم  للقيام بنسخ سير الشهداء  التى يكتبها. وكان القديس يوليوس الأقفهصي يبعث برسله إلى  جميع المدن  المصرية، لييكتبوا عن حياة الشهداء من المصادر الرئيسية من الذين قتلهم   الرومان الوثنيين وعما لاقوه من عذاب ، ولم يكتفى القديس يوليوس الأقفهصي  بكتابة  سير الشهداء والقديسين بل كلف رسله بأن يعتنوا بأجسادهم بعد نيلهم  إكليل الشهاد ة ،  ومن ثم يقدموا تقارير عما شاهدوه وسمعوه. 
وبعد أن تصله السير فكان  يوليوس يكتب السير  بأسلوبه للقصص التي يرويها له كتابه، ثم يعطيها لخدامه  ليكتبوا منها عددًا من  النسخ. وقد حفظه الرب حتى يهتم بأجساد الشهداء  وتسجيل سيرهم. كان يوليوس محبًا  لخدمة الجميع، خاصة الغرباء والمساكين  والأرامل. 




> و لو كتبت عن البابا بنيامين تعليق بأسلوبى : ستتفاجأ :smil13:


بصراحه احنا تفاجئنا بتعاليق كتير من اسلوبك يعني مش ها تبقي مفاجأه تانيه لنا ابدا واحنا عندنا كتب سير القديسين والبطاركه وهو ده المصدر الوحيد اللي بنثق فيه 
وخفي شويه ياايريني مافيش داعي انك تشككينا في سير القديسيين والبطاركه كمان..... عجبي !!!!!!


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*اعذرنى يا استاذى بس حضرتك كتبت ان الرؤي دى بعض اللاهوتيين الغربيين بيعتبروها البشارة الخامسة !!!! 
حضرتك مش شايف ان ده ممكن يفتح طريق لهرطقات وبدع  كتير احنا فى غنى عنها ؟؟


الى الاخت ايرينى 
سير القديسين عموما بيبقي ليها شهود 
والقديس مرقوريوس ابو سيفين  بيحتفلوا بيه الارثوذكس والكاثوليك 
وكل اعمال القديسين الى بتتكتب بيبقي ليها شهود موثوق فيهم  بيبقوا شافوا اللى حصل ده 
مش هقولك مفيش داعى للتشكيك لان ممكن ده يكون حاجة جواكى 
انا بس هقولك صلى 
على فكرة السنكسار (الكتاب المحتوى على سير القديسين ) 
مش بيوضح بس كراماتهم ولكن كمان بيوضح اخطائهم 
فان كان الموضوع هو لتمجيد الاشخاص -حاشا - ليه هيكتب اخطائهم ؟؟؟ 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2014)

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 13

الَّتِي نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا أَيْضًا، لاَ بِأَقْوَال تُعَلِّمُهَا حِكْمَةٌ إِنْسَانِيَّةٌ، بَلْ بِمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، قَارِنِينَ الرُّوحِيَّاتِ بِالرُّوحِيَّاتِ.

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7: 40

وَلكِنَّهَا أَكْثَرُ غِبْطَةً إِنْ لَبِثَتْ هكَذَا، بِحَسَبِ رَأْيِي. وَأَظُنُّ أَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضًا عِنْدِي رُوحُ اللهِ.

سفر أعمال الرسل 18: 25

كَانَ هذَا خَبِيرًا فِي طَرِيقِ الرَّبِّ. وَكَانَ وَهُوَ حَارٌّ بِالرُّوحِ يَتَكَلَّمُ وَيُعَلِّمُ بِتَدْقِيق مَا يَخْتَصُّ بِالرَّبِّ. عَارِفًا مَعْمُودِيَّةَ يُوحَنَّا فَقَطْ.

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 4

وَكَلاَمِي وَكِرَازَتِي لَمْ يَكُونَا بِكَلاَمِ الْحِكْمَةِ الإِنْسَانِيَّةِ الْمُقْنِعِ، بَلْ بِبُرْهَانِ الرُّوحِ وَالْقُوَّةِ،

سفر العدد 24: 4

وَحْيُ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالَ اللهِ. الَّذِي يَرَى رُؤْيَا الْقَدِيرِ، مَطْرُوحًا وَهُوَ مَكْشُوفُ الْعَيْنَيْنِ:

سفر العدد 24: 16

وَحْيُ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالَ اللهِ وَيَعْرِفُ مَعْرِفَةَ الْعَلِيِّ. الَّذِي يَرَى رُؤْيَا الْقَدِيرِ سَاقِطًا وَهُوَ مَكْشُوفُ الْعَيْنَيْنِ:

سفر صموئيل الثاني 23: 2

رُوحُ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ بِي وَكَلِمَتُهُ عَلَى لِسَانِي.

سفر أعمال الرسل 7: 38

هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، مَعَ الْمَلاَكِ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُ فِي جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ، وَمَعَ آبَائِنَا. الَّذِي قَبِلَ أَقْوَالاً حَيَّةً لِيُعْطِيَنَا إِيَّاهَا.

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3: 2

كَثِيرٌ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهٍ! أَمَّا أَوَّلاً فَلأَنَّهُمُ اسْتُؤْمِنُوا عَلَى أَقْوَالِ اللهِ.

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 11: 23

لأَنَّنِي تَسَلَّمْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ مَا سَلَّمْتُكُمْ أَيْضًا: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ فِي اللَّيْلَةِ الَّتِي أُسْلِمَ فِيهَا، أَخَذَ خُبْزًا

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 2: 13

مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا نَشْكُرُ اللهَ بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ إِذْ تَسَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَّا كَلِمَةَ خَبَرٍ مِنَ اللهِ، قَبِلْتُمُوهَا لاَ كَكَلِمَةِ أُنَاسٍ، بَلْ كَمَا هِيَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ كَكَلِمَةِ اللهِ، الَّتِي تَعْمَلُ أَيْضًا فِيكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ

إنجيل يوحنا 21: 23

فَذَاعَ هذَا الْقَوْلُ بَيْنَ الإِخْوَةِ: إِنَّ ذلِكَ التِّلْمِيذَ لاَ يَمُوتُ. وَلكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ لَهُ يَسُوعُ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ، بَلْ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ، فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟».

إنجيل يوحنا 10
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟
35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ،

{ وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُـورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخـُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخـْبِرُكُمْ. كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُـوَ لِي. لِهَـذَا قُـلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُـذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخـْبِرُكُمْ } [ يوحنا 16: 13 ـ 15].

{ لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُـوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهـُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُـودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ } [ أعمال الرسل 1: 8].

{ فَهـُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً } [ يوحنا 15: 26، 17]

 { لأَنَّهُ قَـدْ رَأَى اَلـرُّوحُ اَلْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ... } [ أعمال الرسل 15: 28 ]

{ اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا ... } [ رومية 8: 16]

{ أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّـمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لأَنّـَكَ أَخْـفـَيْتَ هَـذِهِ عَـنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَـمَاءِ  وَأَعْـلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ. نَعَـمْ أَيُّهَا الآبُ لأَنْ هَكَـذَا صَارَتِ الْمَسَـرَّةُ أَمَامَكَ } [ لوقا10: 21]

31 وَلكِنْ جِدُّوا لِلْمَوَاهِبِ الْحُسْنَى. وَأَيْضًا أُرِيكُمْ طَرِيقًا أَفْضَلَ.
ـ ـ ـ


1 وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمَوَاهِبِ الرُّوحِيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، فَلَسْتُ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَجْهَلُوا.
2 أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ أُمَمًا مُنْقَادِينَ إِلَى الأَوْثَانِ الْبُكْمِ، كَمَا كُنْتُمْ تُسَاقُونَ.
3 لِذلِكَ أُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِرُوحِ اللهِ يَقُولُ: «يَسُوعُ أَنَاثِيمَا». وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ» إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
4 فَأَنْوَاعُ مَوَاهِبَ مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ وَاحِدٌ.
5 وَأَنْوَاعُ خِدَمٍ مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ الرَّبَّ وَاحِدٌ.
6 وَأَنْوَاعُ أَعْمَال مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ، الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.
7 وَلكِنَّهُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ يُعْطَى إِظْهَارُ الرُّوحِ لِلْمَنْفَعَةِ.
8 فَإِنَّهُ لِوَاحِدٍ يُعْطَى بِالرُّوحِ كَلاَمُ حِكْمَةٍ، وَلآخَرَ كَلاَمُ عِلْمٍ بِحَسَبِ الرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ،
9 وَلآخَرَ إِيمَانٌ بِالرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ، وَلآخَرَ مَوَاهِبُ شِفَاءٍ بِالرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ.
10 وَلآخَرَ عَمَلُ قُوَّاتٍ، وَلآخَرَ نُبُوَّةٌ، وَلآخَرَ تَمْيِيزُ الأَرْوَاحِ، وَلآخَرَ أَنْوَاعُ أَلْسِنَةٍ، وَلآخَرَ تَرْجَمَةُ أَلْسِنَةٍ.
11 وَلكِنَّ هذِهِ كُلَّهَا يَعْمَلُهَا الرُّوحُ الْوَاحِدُ بِعَيْنِهِ، قَاسِمًا لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ بِمُفْرَدِهِ، كَمَا يَشَاءُ.
12 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْجَسَدَ هُوَ وَاحِدٌ وَلَهُ أَعْضَاءٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَكُلُّ أَعْضَاءِ الْجَسَدِ الْوَاحِدِ إِذَا كَانَتْ كَثِيرَةً هِيَ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ، كَذلِكَ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا.
13 لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعَنَا بِرُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ أَيْضًا اعْتَمَدْنَا إِلَى جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ، يَهُودًا كُنَّا أَمْ يُونَانِيِّينَ، عَبِيدًا أَمْ أَحْرَارًا، وَجَمِيعُنَا سُقِينَا رُوحًا وَاحِدًا.
14 فَإِنَّ الْجَسَدَ أَيْضًا لَيْسَ عُضْوًا وَاحِدًا بَلْ أَعْضَاءٌ كَثِيرَةٌ.
15 إِنْ قَالَتِ الرِّجْلُ: «لأَنِّي لَسْتُ يَدًا، لَسْتُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ». أَفَلَمْ تَكُنْ لِذلِكَ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ؟
16 وَإِنْ قَالَتِ الأُذُنُ: «لأِنِّي لَسْتُ عَيْنًا، لَسْتُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ». أَفَلَمْ تَكُنْ لِذلِكَ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ؟
17 لَوْ كَانَ كُلُّ الْجَسَدِ عَيْنًا، فَأَيْنَ السَّمْعُ؟ لَوْ كَانَ الْكُلُّ سَمْعًا، فَأَيْنَ الشَّمُّ؟
18 وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ وَضَعَ اللهُ الأَعْضَاءَ، كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا فِي الْجَسَدِ، كَمَا أَرَادَ.
19 وَلكِنْ لَوْ كَانَ جَمِيعُهَا عُضْوًا وَاحِدًا، أَيْنَ الْجَسَدُ؟
20 فَالآنَ أَعْضَاءٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَلكِنْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ.
21 لاَ تَقْدِرُ الْعَيْنُ أَن تَقُولَ لِلْيَدِ: «لاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَيْكِ!». أَوِ الرَّأْسُ أَيْضًا لِلرِّجْلَيْنِ: «لاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَيْكُمَا!».
22 بَلْ بِالأَوْلَى أَعْضَاءُ الْجَسَدِ الَّتِي تَظْهَرُ أَضْعَفَ هِيَ ضَرُورِيَّةٌ.
23 وَأَعْضَاءُ الْجَسَدِ الَّتِي نَحْسِبُ أَنَّهَا بِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ نُعْطِيهَا كَرَامَةً أَفْضَلَ. وَالأَعْضَاءُ الْقَبِيحَةُ فِينَا لَهَا جَمَالٌ أَفْضَلُ.
24 وَأَمَّا الْجَمِيلَةُ فِينَا فَلَيْسَ لَهَا احْتِيَاجٌ. لكِنَّ اللهَ مَزَجَ الْجَسَدَ، مُعْطِيًا النَّاقِصَ كَرَامَةً أَفْضَلَ،
25 لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ انْشِقَاقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ، بَلْ تَهْتَمُّ الأَعْضَاءُ اهْتِمَامًا وَاحِدًا بَعْضُهَا لِبَعْضٍ.
26 فَإِنْ كَانَ عُضْوٌ وَاحِدٌ يَتَأَلَّمُ، فَجَمِيعُ الأَعْضَاءِ تَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ. وَإِنْ كَانَ عُضْوٌ وَاحِدٌ يُكَرَّمُ، فَجَمِيعُ الأَعْضَاءِ تَفْرَحُ مَعَهُ.
27 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَجَسَدُ الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْضَاؤُهُ أَفْرَادًا.
28 فَوَضَعَ اللهُ أُنَاسًا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ: أَوَّلاً رُسُلاً، ثَانِيًا أَنْبِيَاءَ، ثَالِثًا مُعَلِّمِينَ، ثُمَّ قُوَّاتٍ، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ مَوَاهِبَ شِفَاءٍ، أَعْوَانًا، تَدَابِيرَ، وَأَنْوَاعَ أَلْسِنَةٍ.
29 أَلَعَلَّ الْجَمِيعَ رُسُلٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّ الْجَمِيعَ أَنْبِيَاءُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ الْجَمِيعَ مُعَلِّمُونَ؟ أَلَعَلَّ الْجَمِيعَ أَصْحَابُ قُوَّاتٍ؟
30 أَلَعَلَّ لِلْجَمِيعِ مَوَاهِبَ شِفَاءٍ؟ أَلَعَلَّ الْجَمِيعَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ؟ أَلَعَلَّ الْجَمِيعَ يُتَرْجِمُونَ؟
31 وَلكِنْ جِدُّوا لِلْمَوَاهِبِ الْحُسْنَى. وَأَيْضًا أُرِيكُمْ طَرِيقًا أَفْضَلَ.

ـ ـ ـ
لماذا تُحِدْوُن قدرة الله وتستبعدون أرداة أعماله ..

 إن كانت عقولنا اقتنعت بعجائبه قديما..

افلا يقدر هو أن يصنع فى كل زمان فوق العجب عجبا..

كل ما هو مخالف لتعليم الكتاب يمكن حصره ومعرفة كذبه 

"لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ. " (عب 4: 12)
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]فى 8/9/2013*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بدا الأستاذ صوت فى نقل شهادة فاسولا ريدن*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى أفتتاحية مقالاته كتب ما هو نصه :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( ولَم يَخطُر بِبالِها قَط أنَّها سَتَكُون يومًا ما رسوله الرب ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( في هذه اللقاءاتِ كانت فاسولا تَقْرأُ من الرّسائل التي اْملاها عليها السيد المسيح والتي أسماها بنفسه "الحياة الحقيقية في المسيح " ))

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنظر هنا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
والموضوع ( مُثبت ) فى صدر منتدى الشهادات ومُتجدد بصفة شبه يومية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش لابس طاقية الأخفا يعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا بخلاف الموضوع المحذوف والذى سبق طرحه عام 2008[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
سؤالى هو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا سمحتم ولماذا منعتم ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم تدخلوا لتبينوا وتوضحوا خطأ المنقول ؟؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تركتمونا نقرأ ونقرأ ونقرأ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى وصلت المشاهدات الى أكثر من 45 ألف مشاهدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تركتمونا نثق فيما تكتبون ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا عن نفسى لم أفقه ولم أفهم ولم أقبل حرفاً واحداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها ماسكة عبارة واحدة تتكرر عبر مئات المشاركات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أحبك لية أنت لأ ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الكل سكت ....عاااااااااااااااام كاااااااااامل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ءالآن تسنون سيوفكم وسكاكينكم على الرجل ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين كنتم أذن ؟؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكل مشترك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الكل أخطأ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا تبررون لأنفسكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا هو الحق بلا رياء أو نفاق أو مُداهنة لأحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكل أخطئ [/FONT]*​ 



*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فى 8/9/2013*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بدا الأستاذ صوت فى نقل شهادة فاسولا ريدن*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى أفتتاحية مقالاته كتب ما هو نصه :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( ولَم يَخطُر بِبالِها قَط أنَّها سَتَكُون يومًا ما رسوله الرب ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( في هذه اللقاءاتِ كانت فاسولا تَقْرأُ من الرّسائل التي اْملاها عليها السيد المسيح والتي أسماها بنفسه "الحياة الحقيقية في المسيح " ))
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنظر هنا
> [/FONT]*
> ...




نعم يا أستاذ الكل أخطأ..

وأول من أخطا هو من يظن أن مفهوم لفظ رسول هو انه شخص منزه عن العالمين..

انا لو بعت لحضرتك رساله مع شخص فهو رسول لك..

لذلك ليس خطأ أن اقول انا رسول للمسيح برسالة المحبه..

ثم أنك تتحدث عن لماذا صمتنا سنه..!!

وهذا اشار اليه الاخ روك وأوضح انه اخطأ فى انتظاره ثم حذف الموضوع..

فلما اثارة تلك النقطه مجداا..؟

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2014)

> لماذا تركتمونا نقرأ ونقرأ ونقرأ
> 
> لماذا تركتمونا نثق فيما تكتبون ؟!!!



لم يجبرك أحد علي ان تظل تقرأ وتقرأ وتقرأ


ولم يجبرك احد علي ان تثق فى كل ما يكتب

لك ارادتك التي تتقبل او لا تتقبل



> أنا عن نفسى لم أفقه ولم أفهم ولم أقبل حرفاً واحداً



اذا فكيف تقول انك وثقت ولم تقبل حرفا واحد .!!

تحدث بصيغة المفرد ولا تتحدث وكأن عصبة معك وثقت وانقادت خلف ما لم تصدق منه حرفا واحد​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> وأول من أخطا هو من يظن أن مفهوم لفظ رسول هو انه شخص *منزه عن العالمين.*.
> 
> انا لو بعت لحضرتك رساله مع شخص فهو رسول لك..
> لذلك ليس خطأ أن اقول انا رسول للمسيح برسالة المحبه..
> ...


*دع عنك تعريفات الرسل الله يكرمك ويكرمنا
* *[FONT=&quot]تُحدثنى وكأن الموضوع ليس على مرمى حجر منك ؟!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أما هو مكتوب صحيح أم غير صحيح ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أملاها يسوع أم لم يُملها ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> سؤالى هو *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*[FONT=&quot]
> لماذا سمحتم ولماذا منعتم ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم تدخلوا لتبينوا وتوضحوا خطأ المنقول ؟؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تركتمونا نقرأ ونقرأ ونقرأ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى وصلت المشاهدات الى أكثر من 45 ألف مشاهدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تركتمونا نثق فيما تكتبون ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



الخطأ بدأ من هنا 



> أستاذي الغالي،  موضوعك هذا لم انتبه له الا بعدما بذلت حضرتك الكثير من الجهد في أعداده..  احتراماً ومحبة لشخصك ضغطت على ضميري وأخترت عدم مساس الموضوع.. والله وحده  يعلم بحجم تأنيب الضمير الذي رافقني كل هذه السنين.. كل هذا إحترام وحب  لشخصك.. لكن كما انت تقول دائماً "ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس" لذلك  كنت أطلب منك في كل موضوع جديد تكتبه ان تبتعد عن نشر هذا الفكر.. لكن  للأسف بدون فائدة.. كم موضوع حذفت وكم مرة نبهت..


وجلا من لا يسهو 
المحبة :yaka: تعمل اكتر من كده ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لم يجبرك أحد علي ان تظل تقرأ وتقرأ وتقرأ
> 
> 
> ولم يجبرك احد علي ان تثق فى كل ما يكتب
> ...


*أنا غير مسئول عن خطأك فى القراءة
هل المنتدى يختص بعبود فقط ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الخطأ بدأ من هنا
> ​


*لا أتحدث عن ( روك ) فقط يا ياسر ...*
*هيجيب منين وقت يقرا كل اللى بيتكتب فى المنتدى ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*انتوا هتتعاركوا ولا ايه 
يا استاذ عبود انت فى الانترنت امامك الجيد والردئ ولديك عقل يستطيع التمييز 
الكل اخطأ نعم الكل اخطأ 
ولكن لسنا هنا لتعليق المشانق لكل من اخطأ
نريد حلول واقعيه للامر وليس حنجورية فارغة من اى حل 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دع عنك تعريفات الرسل الله يكرمك ويكرمنا
> * *[FONT=&quot]تُحدثنى وكأن الموضوع ليس على مرمى حجر منك ؟!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أما هو مكتوب صحيح أم غير صحيح ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أملاها يسوع أم لم يُملها ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]



يسوع يمليني كل يوم وصيه ويبلغني أن أبشر بها قدر ما أستطيع..

إن كان يسوع أوصاني أن أقتل فليس يسوع هو الذي يمليني بل الشيطان..

يسوع يملي كل شخص رساله ..اما ان يطيعها او يرفضها..

ورسالته واحده..لن يعطي رساله لفاسولا ويعطي نقيدها لخريستوفر

وكن حذر من ترتيب جملك ..والا فرُد علي ما تكتب وتحدث عن نفسك..

إن لم تقتنع فأنت وحدك من لم تقتنع هذا إن لم اخطأ ومعك حقا عصبه وثقت كما وثق يا استاذ
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا غير مسئول عن خطأك فى القراءة
> هل المنتدى يختص بعبود فقط ؟؟؟؟
> *​



وانت لست مختص بغير نفسك..لا يعنيك البقيه ممن يقرأو​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*حسنا ...... 

وضعت نص كتابى عن انسكاب الروح القدس فى نهاية الأيام .... 
«وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَحْلَمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى (يؤ 2 : 28)
يَقُولُ اللهُ: وَيَكُونُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤىً وَيَحْلُمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً (اع 2 : 17)

هل هذا النص توقف عن أن يكون .....؟؟؟؟

سؤال آخر: هل إلهنا إله صامت .... ..؟؟؟
هل توقف عن أن يعمل .....؟؟؟
هل إن رأى الفساد يسود خليقته ... هل عليه أن يقف موقف المتفرج .... ؟؟؟؟

نحن نعبد إله حى .... يُحب خليقته ....وسيفعل كل ما يراه كى ينقذها ... 

ماذا عن ما جاء فى سفر الرؤية ... (وَسَأُعْطِي لِشَاهِدَيَّ فَيَتَنَبَّآنِ أَلْفاً وَمِئَتَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ يَوْماً، لاَبِسَيْنِ مُسُوحاً». هَذَانِ هُمَا الزَّيْتُونَتَانِ وَالْمَنَارَتَانِ الْقَائِمَتَانِ أَمَامِ رَبِّ الأَرْضِ, وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُؤْذِيَهُمَا، تَخْرُجُ نَارٌ مِنْ فَمِهِمَا وَتَأْكُلُ أَعْدَاءَهُمَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُؤْذِيَهُمَا فَهَكَذَا لاَ بُدَّ أَنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ, هَذَانِ لَهُمَا السُّلْطَانُ أَنْ يُغْلِقَا السَّمَاءَ حَتَّى لاَ تُمْطِرَ مَطَراً فِي أَيَّامِ نُبُوَّتِهِمَا، وَلَهُمَا سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الْمِيَاهِ أَنْ يُحَوِّلاَهَا إِلَى دَمٍ، وَأَنْ يَضْرِبَا الأَرْضَ بِكُلِّ ضَرْبَةٍ كُلَّمَا أَرَادَا, وَمَتَى تَمَّمَا شَهَادَتَهُمَا فَالْوَحْشُ الصَّاعِدُ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ سَيَصْنَعُ مَعَهُمَا حَرْباً وَيَغْلِبُهُمَا وَيَقْتُلُهُمَا, وَتَكُونُ جُثَّتَاهُمَا عَلَى شَارِعِ الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي تُدْعَى رُوحِيّاً سَدُومَ وَمِصْرَ، حَيْثُ صُلِبَ رَبُّنَا أَيْضاً)

هل لديكم ما تقولونه عن تلك النصوص الكتابية

رجاء للأستاذ عبد المسيح أن يكون أسلوبه أسلوب يليق بـ عبد ..... للمسيح
وبدلا من أن نكون أبطال فى الهجوم الغير لائق .... أرينى نص واحد فى الرسائل يتعارض مع ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس ....

لم يقرأ كافة المعارضين الرسائل .... ومع هذا يهاجمونها ....

ولنبدأ بالرد على النصوص الكتابية التى ذكرتها*


----------



## soul & life (21 أكتوبر 2014)

اهدأوا شوية يا جماعة الموضوع انفتح علشان بابا صوت زعلان وبينسحب  وكلنا رافضين ده ياريت متنسوش اننا بنحاول نحل  منعقدش  ..
بالوضع ده هيكون فى النهاية اكتر من  طرف زعلان وبينسحب وده مش هدفنا .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *انتوا هتتعاركوا ولا ايه
> يا استاذ عبود انت فى الانترنت امامك الجيد والردئ ولديك عقل يستطيع التمييز
> الكل اخطأ نعم الكل اخطأ
> ولكن لسنا هنا لتعليق المشانق لكل من اخطأ
> ...


*يا عمى جو ...أنا لا أعلق المشانق لأحد
ولا أدين أحد 
موضوعى فى الأساس هو
الحفاظ على الأسرة الواحدة 
سألت سؤالاً ....تاهت منى الأجابات ...ولم تصل
وكما علقت من قبل أنها ( أسودت ) 
*

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حسنا ......
> 
> سؤال آخر: هل إلهنا إله صامت .... ..؟؟؟
> هل توقف عن أن يعمل .....؟؟؟
> ...


*لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
أستنانى بعد أذن حضرتك ...دقيقة واحدة
أنا محتاج أجابة من الأخوة على تعليقك دة
هل خرست السماء ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا عمى جو ...أنا لا أعلق المشانق لأحد
> ولا أدين أحد
> موضوعى فى الأساس هو
> الحفاظ على الأسرة الواحدة
> ...


*والله انا مش شايف غير سؤال واحد بس فى المشاركة بتاعتك 
لماذا تركتمونا نثق ؟؟؟ 
احنا غيرمسئولين عن انك تثق او تشكك ,,,, ليك عقل يفكر وارادة حر تفعل ما تشاء 
ان كان موضوعك فى الاساس للحفاظ على الاسرة الواحدة يبقى تعمل على دة 
مش تتخانق مع اخوك وتقولى كنت عاوز احافظ على الاسرة الواحدة 
دور على الاشياء اللى تبنى جسور من التواصل بين الاعضاء وبعض مش تخبط  الدنيا كلها فى بعض وتقولى هى دى الصراحة وانا جاى ابنى مش جاى اهد 
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 أكتوبر 2014)

بعيداً عن بعض (الثرثرات) التي لا طائل منها سوى التشتيت .. أقول:

الاب الحكيم صوت صارخ محب للإيمان المسيحي الحقيقي .. ويبغي حقاً الحياة الكاملة (نسبياً) لكل المؤمنين، وهذا ما لمسته في حياته عن قرب (بحسب ما أتيح لي).

وعند قراءتي لترجماته لأحداث (القديسة) فاسولا ريدن، ومقارنته بما أعلمه وقرأته عن (طبيعة الله) وما يخبرنا به (علم اللاهوت) عن الله وكيفية أداءه لأعماله أو الغرض من (ظهوراته) وما إلى ذلك من أمور خارقه للطبيعه (نسبياً بحكم ما يستوعب العقل البشري)، وأيضاً مقارنة ما ترجمه استاذي وأبي الفاضل ببقايا معرفتي المتواضعة حقاً بعمق الرسالة الكائنة بالكتاب المقدس بعهديه .. وجدت أن الأمر لا يعدو كونه مجرد (رسالة حب طويلة) ولا ترتقي مُطلقاً لمستوى (وحي) و (إنجيل خامس) أو (تعاليم حقيقية جديده للكنيسة المعاصرة) ..

فلا يمكننا أن نطلق على ما (حدث) أنه وحي، ولا يمكننا أن (نصدق) أن هذه الرؤى، هي (رؤى) ! بحسب ما أعلمه ويعلمه الكثيرين عن (طبيعة الله) و (غرض أعماله) الحكيم، فلا يوجد أمر مُطلقاً .. مطلقاً .. يتممه الله دون حكمه منه !! .. فما الحكمه من أن يظهر المسيح لسيده او سيد ويخبرها انه يحبها !! ألا يكفي الكتاب المقدس وآلاف من سير الأباء والقديسين الحقيقية ! .. ما الجديد الذي أضافته كل هذه (الرؤى) ؟ .. لاشيء ! .. يمكنني أن أستخرج من الكتاب المقدس وكل سير الاباء والقديسين ما قيل هنا !
لي عودة ..​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*اتمنى المناقشه تنقل للقسم الخاص*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*توضيح بس يا أستاذ عبود ..
مفيش أى حد سن سيوف ولا سكاكين على الأب الفاضل أستاذ صوت ..
ولكن كل النقد للمواضيع المنقولة ..​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> وتلك المدعوه انااميرتش ماكتبته لا يرتقى حتى لحكايات ألف ليلة .. ..



*هذه هى القديسة آنا كاثرين أميرتش ... كاتبة حكايات لا ترتقى حتى لحكايات الف ليلة كما تجرأت وقلت .... اتمنى ان يكون لديك مهارة لغوية للقرأة ... ووقت للتعرف عليها

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Catherine_Emmerich

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/05406b.htm

وحسب معتقداتك ..... هل تؤمن ان الله خلق الذباب عندما خلق كائناته وقبل السقوط ...... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *والله انا مش شايف غير سؤال واحد بس فى المشاركة بتاعتك
> لماذا تركتمونا نثق ؟؟؟
> احنا غيرمسئولين عن انك تثق او تشكك ,,,, ليك عقل يفكر وارادة حر تفعل ما تشاء
> ان كان موضوعك فى الاساس للحفاظ على الاسرة الواحدة يبقى تعمل على دة
> ...


*طاب ياعم جو ...
الدنيا كانت اصلا واقعة من قبل انا ما ادخل ومن قبل ما أفتح الموضوع
ومش انا اللى فتحت النقاشات 
أنا قعدت أتفرج وقعدت أهزر أملاً فى أن الدنيا تهدى
ومش ذنبى انك كسلان بتقرا من الآخر
أبقى ارجع لسؤالى اللى رد عليه عبد يسوع المسيح*

*دلوقتى بقى عبود هو اللى بيوقع الدنيا
أنا مش متابع حاجة هنا خلاص
عيشوا حياتكم مع بعض*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*عشان خاطر المسيح .... توقفوا عن الحوارات الجانبية وعن اتهام بعضنا البعض ....

دعونا نكون فى الموضوع .....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عشان خاطر المسيح .... توقفوا عن الحوارات الجانبية وعن اتهام بعضنا البعض ....
> دعونا نكون فى الموضوع .....*


*لآ معلش يا أستاذى 
دع عنك عبود ....وكمل مع الأخوة 
وأنسوا سؤالى خااااااااااااااااااالص 
كأنى لا سألت ولا حطيت أى مشاركة
أعتذارى للجميع
نفر نفر بأسمه ...منعا للسهو والخطأ 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*أبى الحبيب صوت صارخ ..
أنا حاولت أكتر من مرة أوصل لحضرتك أن كلامى لا يمس شخصك الحبيب أبدا ..
بس حضرتك برضه مصمم أن أسلوبى لا يليق !!
بنا على ذلك أنا بأعتذر لحضرتك على أسلوبى اللى ضايقك ومنسحب من النقاش ..
لأن يهمنى محبة حضرتك أكتر من أى شيئ تانى ..
وموضوع حذف المواضيع من عدمه دى مسئولية أستاذ روك هو اللى يبت فيها ..​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أبى الحبيب صوت صارخ ..
> أنا حاولت أكتر من مرة أوصل لحضرتك أن كلامى لا يمس شخصك الحبيب أبدا ..
> بس حضرتك برضه مصمم أن أسلوبى لا يليق !!
> بنا على ذلك أنا بأعتذر لحضرتك على أسلوبى اللى ضايقك ومنسحب من النقاش ..
> ...



*انت لم تهيننى بل اهنت من ترجمت اعمالهم
منتظر اجابة منك عن اسألتى .... إلا إن لم يكن لديك أجابة *


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*استاذ عبود 
انا برد على المشاركة دى تحديدا   			#77
مش برد على مجهوداتك فى الموضوع ككل 
الموضوع بالكامل انا قريته 
والمشاركة اللى برد عليها دى وردى معجبكش هى تحليلك الكامل للموضوع انه فيه ناس بتتجنى على استاذ صوت صارخ واننا اهملنا الموضوع لمدة سنة وووووو مزيد ومزيد من التشكيك فى نفوس الكل على قدرة ادارة المنتدى على ادارته كما تعودنا منك دايما 
يعنى من الاخر وبالعربي الفصيح متصطادش فى المية العكرة 
دى اخر مشاركاتى فى السفسطة الفارغة دى وهرجع تانى لصلب الموضوع 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآ معلش يا أستاذى
> دع عنك عبود ....وكمل مع الأخوة
> وأنسوا سؤالى خااااااااااااااااااالص
> كأنى لا سألت ولا حطيت أى مشاركة
> ...



*لا ..... على الجميع ان يعرفوا الحقيقة ....

أين أجابة تساؤلاتى يا من حرضتم على الحذف 

أين هى الهرطقات فيما ترجمته ...

انتم حذفتم دون أن تقرأوا .... 

هل تعبدون إله صامت ..... إله ميت ....؟؟؟*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حسنا ......
> 
> وضعت نص كتابى عن انسكاب الروح القدس فى نهاية الأيام ....
> «وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَحْلَمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى (يؤ 2 : 28)
> ...


معلش واسف للتدخل لكن هو سؤال خارج الموضوع
استاذ صوت ، من الذي يعطي المصداقية علي
التنبؤ الذي يسكبه الروح القدس ؟؟
حضرتك ، عبد يسوع ، اي حد من الاخوة القراء
ام 
الكنيسة !!؟​ واعذرني لقلة علمي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معلش واسف للتدخل لكن هو سؤال خارج الموضوع
> استاذ صوت ، من الذي يعطي المصداقية علي
> التنبؤ الذي يسكبه الروح القدس ؟؟
> حضرتك ، عبد يسوع ، اي حد من الاخوة القراء
> ...



*ثمار العمل هى دليل إلوهيته أو كذبه .....
اقرأ الموضوع .... ومن خلال قراءته ستعرف الأجابة ....
لقد طبعت الجزء الأول من رسائل الحياة الحقيقة فى المسيح .... والذى عرضته هى مكتبة كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتنج بالاسكندريه بعد موافقة ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى .... واقباط مصر يعرفون جيدا من هو ابونا تادرس يعقوب مالطى .... الكتاب نفذ من المكتبة
عندما زارت السيدة فاسولا رايدن مصر استقبلها قداسة البابا شنوده وكلف احد الاساقفة بمرافقتها هى ومجموعتها خلال زيارتها لمصر
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 أكتوبر 2014)

هارد على حضرتك هنا فى كل النقط لو تحب ..
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254871


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هارد على حضرتك هنا فى كل النقط لو تحب ..
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254871



*ولماذا فى قسم المشرفين .... انتم اتهمتونى هنا على مسمع ومرأى الجميع ... برهنوا على صحة ما فعلتموه هنا ايضا .... ليس لدى ما اخشاه أو أخجل منه ...

منتظر ردودكم على تساؤلاتى ....*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ثمار العمل هى دليل إلوهيته أو كذبه .....
> اقرأ الموضوع .... ومن خلال قراءته ستعرف الأجابة ....
> لقد طبعت الجزء الأول من رسائل الحياة الحقيقة فى المسيح .... والذى عرضته هى مكتبة كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتنج بالاسكندريه بعد موافقة ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى .... واقباط مصر يعرفون جيدا من هو ابونا تادرس يعقوب مالطى .... الكتاب نفذ من المكتبة
> عندما زارت السيدة فاسولا رايدن مصر استقبلها قداسة البابا شنوده وكلف احد الاساقفة بمرافقتها هى ومجموعتها خلال زيارتها لمصر
> *


اذا يا جماعة علي ماذا الاعتراض اذا كانت الكنيسة
هي من عرضت الجزء الاول بل ونفذت الطبعة !!!
واكيد ان الكنيسة قبل العرض اطلعت علي باقي الاجزاء ولو كانت بها شبهة لما اقرتها 

الحقيقة الموضوع واخد اكبر من حجمه جدا جدا 
ورجاء محبة ان يهدأ الجميع 
تحياتي للجميع

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اذا يا جماعة علي ماذا الاعتراض اذا كانت الكنيسة
> هي من عرضت الجزء الاول بل ونفذت الطبعة !!!
> واكيد ان الكنيسة قبل العرض اطلعت علي باقي الاجزاء ولو كانت بها شبهة لما اقرتها
> 
> ...


*



فاسولا رايدين اثناء استقبال قداسة البابا شنودة لها سنة 2002 فى عظة الاربعاء بالكاتدرائية​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> فاسولا رايدين اثناء استقبال قداسة البابا شنودة لها سنة 2002 فى عظة الاربعاء بالكاتدرائية​*



*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



*هل تظن ان قداسة البابا شنودة استقبل مهرطقة ورحب بها ....
لعلمك ... الاسقف الذى رافقها فى زيارتها كان اسقف الكتيسة القبطية فى احدى الدول الاوربية ... وقد التقيت به وسألته عن رأيه فى الرسائل ... فقال أنه شاهد تأثير تلك الرسائل فى المساجين ... والشيطان لن يكون شريك فى خلاص البشر
كما التقيت مع السيدة فاسولا واهدتنى 4 نسخ للاجزاء الاولى من الرسائل مطبوعة بلبنان موافقة الكنيسة المارونية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*



السيدة فاسولا رايدن فى مصر بصحبة كاهن بوذى, آمن بالمسيح, والأسقف القبطى ومندوب عن الكنيسة الروسية الارثوذكسية ومندوب عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وذلك فى كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2014)

فى كتاب تماف ايريني "جوهرة السماء ومنارة الرهبنه"

صفحه 77

..وفى يوم وعدوني بحضور القداس الاول فى اليوم التالي..علي ان اعود بسرعه للقيام بالعمل المطلوب مني 
ففرحت جدا لانه كان قد مضي ثلاثة اشهر دون حضور قداس او تناول.كنت فى شدة الاشتياق،ولكن فى وقت متأخر 
من الليلاخبروني بعدم أمكانية ذهابي الي الكنيسه فى الغد.لانه مطلوب مني شغل كذا وكذا..

وافقت دون ان اتضايق وقلت:حاضر دا انا اخد بركه زي القداس .،وشكرت ربنا..فى هذه الليله اثناء الصلاه لقيت واحد بيقولي:
تعالي صلي مع السواح وهرجعك قبل معاد شغلك..

سألته أروح ازاي؟..

قالي امسكي فى جلابيتي...،وعندما امسكتها ارتفعت..ووجدت نفسي فى كنيسه عليها صليب فى الصحراء
وكان لها باب علي شكل قبو منخفض،والداخل اليها لابد ان ينحني..كنيسه بسيطه لكنها واسعه جدا وفخمه وفيها روحانيه كبيره..حضرت القداس وتناولت مع السواح واعطوني فى النهايه قربانه ..فسألتهم..:
أحنا فين.؟ فأخبروني بأننا فى كنيسة السواح بجبل الانبا انطونيس..ثم وجدت نفسي فى القلايه وفى يدي القربانه وقلبي مملوء بتعزيه لا توصف....

سؤال:هل هذا الكلام بالنسبه للجميع واحد ام هناك من يصدقه ومن يظن انه خيال..

أنه خيال لمن ليس لديه أيمان بأن عمل الله عجيب فى قديسيه..


ايضا القديسين ليسوا معصومين من الخطأ ظننا منا انهم رسل او ملائكه

صفحه 81 نفس الكتاب

ذات يوم وانا فى الكنيسه استرعي انتباهي حديث بعض الراهبات عن الشغل اليدوي طوال القداس،فاستغربت

وعند رجوعي الي قلايتي رأيت موقفا اخر بين راهبتين فتعجبت من سلوكهما فقط فى داخلي،ولكن لم تخرج من فمي كلمه تدينهما..فلم اعتقد ان استغرابي هذا يعتبر ادانه.وبالتالي نسيت ما حدث..

فى مساء نفس اليوم وانا قائمه فى ركن الصلاه واحاسب نفسي كالمعتاد قبل النوم..،قلت لنفسي
"انتِ فيكِ ضعفات كتير مخفيه ومن المحتمل يكون فى الاخرين ضعفات ظاهره لكن قليله"

ثم بدأت اصلي واطلب معونة الله

وفجأه وجدت نفسي فى مبني كبير
له باب حديد واقف عليه شخص ..فتح الباب وادخلني..فرأيت ان المكان مُقبض وكئيب جدا..

كانت الظلمه تسود ورائحته صعبه.وجردانه من الحجر وحجراته تشبه الخنادق.ثم رأيت راهبات واقفات كل راهبه فى خندق تبكي.،فقلت لهن :

انتم ليه هنا فى المكان الصعب دا ،وانا مش قادره احتمل رائحته الكريهه؟

فقالوا لي: لاننا كنا ندين امنا الرئيسه واخواتنا ونتدخل فى سياسة الدير..ثم سألوني:وانتي ايه اللي جابك هنا؟
فقلت انا انهرده وقعت فى خطية الادانه.

حاولت اخرج من هذا المكان بسرعه ،فاختذ ابحث عن باب ،فوجدت سلما يؤدي الي الباب الذي دخلت منه،
ورأيت هناك شخصا يلبس ثياب بيضاء،ففكرت فى داخلي فى اعطائه شيء ليخرجني من ذلك المكان،
لكنه قال انا حارس المكان ومش باخد فلوس،وانتي شفتي انه صعب ازاي.
فقلت له:طيب انا عايزه اخرج من هنا علشان مش قادره أحتمل خالص.
......................................................ص 83 
فى اليوم التالي شعرتبألم شديد فى ظهري وكتفي كلما حاولت الانحناء وعندما رأت امنا مرتا منظر ظهري رأت انه متسلخ وملابسي كلها دم ...حتي ص 84

هل هذا واقع ام خيال ..؟


إن عمل الله عجيب ولا يمكن ان نقول هذا مككن ان يحدث وهذا غير ممكن..

المهم هو ان يكون لدينا روح تمييز فيما نجده مخالف لتعاليم الكتاب

 "وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى. 2فَإِنَّهُ فِي هذَا شُهِدَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ."​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> فى كتاب تماف ايريني "جوهرة السماء ومنارة الرهبنه"
> 
> صفحه 77
> ..وفى يوم وعدوني بحضور القداس الاول فى اليوم التالي..علي ان اعود بسرعه للقيام بالعمل المطلوب مني
> ...



*أنه مقبول لأنها قديسة قبطية ..... أما القديسة سانت تريز لو أتت لكنيستنا لطلبوا منها أن تتعمد أولا قبل أن يقبلوها ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنه مقبول لأنها قديسة قبطية ..... أما القديسة سانت تريز لو أتت لكنيستنا لطلبوا منها أن تتعمد أولا قبل أن يقبلوها ....؟؟؟؟*



الرب يسوع نفسه ظهر لبولس الرسول "شاول" 

وقد كان مجدفا مفتريا مضهدا لكنيسة الله قاتلا للمؤمنين .

وصار بولس الرسول بنعمة الله


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل تظن ان قداسة البابا شنودة استقبل مهرطقة ورحب بها ....
> لعلمك ... الاسقف الذى رافقها فى زيارتها كان اسقف الكتيسة القبطية فى احدى الدول الاوربية ... وقد التقيت به وسألته عن رأيه فى الرسائل ... فقال أنه شاهد تأثير تلك الرسائل فى المساجين ... والشيطان لن يكون شريك فى خلاص البشر
> كما التقيت مع السيدة فاسولا واهدتنى 4 نسخ للاجزاء الاولى من الرسائل مطبوعة بلبنان موافقة الكنيسة المارونية*




المسيح جلس واكل وشرب مع الخطاءة والعشارين 
=====
ان  يستقبلها قداسة البابا ليس معنى هذا انها معصومة او ليست مهرطقة


لكن يكفينا الذي اعطانا ايه الرب يسوع في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> المسيح جلس واكل وشرب مع الخطاءة والعشارين
> =====
> ان  يستقبلها قداسة البابا ليس معنى هذا انها معصومة او ليست مهرطقة
> 
> ...



*لكن الرب يسوع لم يساعد الخطاة على نشر فسادهم ....
وجلوسه معهم كان كى يرجعهم عن خطاياهم.....
ولو هى مهرطقة لكان على قداسته تحذير الشعب منها لا ان يعين لها اسقفا لمرافقتها فى زيارتها*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> لكن الرب يسوع لم يساعد الخطاة على نشر فسادهم ....



وعل ساعدها البابا؟
اليس من الممكن انه يحاول اصلاحها كما كان يفعل الرب

المريض هو بحاجة للطبيب وليس المعافى
ومن الممكن ان يفشل في اصلاحها

المهم
الذي اعطانا اياه الرب يسوع هو دستورنا
فقط
لا غيرررررررر
وعدا ذلك هرطقات ولسنا بحاجة اليه


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*لماذا تتحدث بصفة الجمع .... انت لا تمثل كل المسيحيين
لماذا لم يحذرنا قداسته
هل قرأت الرسائل*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2014)

1 اَلشَّيْخُ، إِلَى كِيرِيَّةَ الْمُخْتَارَةِ، وَإِلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا الَّذِينَ أَنَا أُحِبُّهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ، وَلَسْتُ أَنَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ أَيْضًا جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ قَدْ عَرَفُوا الْحَقَّ.
2 مِنْ أَجْلِ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِينَا وَسَيَكُونُ مَعَنَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ:
3 تَكُونُ مَعَكُمْ نِعْمَةٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ الآبِ وَمِنَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، ابْنِ الآبِ بِالْحَقِّ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ.
4 فَرِحْتُ جِدًّا لأَنِّي وَجَدْتُ مِنْ أَوْلاَدِكِ بَعْضًا سَالِكِينَ فِي الْحَقِّ، كَمَا أَخَذْنَا وَصِيَّةً مِنَ الآبِ.
5 وَالآنَ أَطْلُبُ مِنْكِ يَا كِيرِيَّةُ، لاَ كَأَنِّي أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكِ وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً، بَلِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ: أَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا.
6 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: أَنْ نَسْلُكَ بِحَسَبِ وَصَايَاهُ. هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ: كَمَا سَمِعْتُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا فِيهَا.
7 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ، لاَ يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِيًا فِي الْجَسَدِ. هذَا هُوَ الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ.
8 انْظُرُوا إِلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ لِئَلاَّ نُضَيِّعَ مَا عَمِلْنَاهُ، بَلْ نَنَالَ أَجْرًا تَامًّا.
9 كُلُّ مَنْ تَعَدَّى وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ اللهُ. وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَهذَا لَهُ الآبُ وَالابْنُ جَمِيعًا.
10 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِيكُمْ، وَلاَ يَجِيءُ بِهذَا التَّعْلِيمِ، فَلاَ تَقْبَلُوهُ فِي الْبَيْتِ، وَلاَ تَقُولُوا لَهُ سَلاَمٌ.
11 لأَنَّ مَنْ يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ يَشْتَرِكُ فِي أَعْمَالِهِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ.​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*احنا اول ما نخلص دراسه وفهم وتنفيذ الكتاب المقدس هنبقي نشوف باقى الكتابات لكل الناس 
صلوا على النبي بقي 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لماذا تتحدث بصفة الجمع .... انت لا تمثل كل المسيحيين
> لماذا لم يحذرنا قداسته
> هل قرأت الرسائل*



اتحدث بصفة الجمع لاني واثق ان الجميع دستوره الكتاب المقدس اولاً وبالتحديد العهد الجديد


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> اتحدث بصفة الجمع لاني واثق ان الجميع دستوره الكتاب المقدس اولاً وبالتحديد العهد الجديد


*
ثقتك ليست فى محلها ..... 80 % من المسيحيين الان ليسوا مسيحيين

انت .... هل تطبق تعاليم المسيحية .... لتكون مسيحى .... لست انتظر اجابة ... بل ليتك تجلس مع نفسك وتراجع دستورك وانظر ما الذى تطبقه وما لا تطبقه ...*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> ثقتك ليست فى محلها ..... 80 % من المسيحيين الان ليسوا مسيحيين
> 
> انت .... هل تطبق تعاليم المسيحية .... لتكون مسيحى .... لست انتظر اجابة ... بل ليتك تجلس مع نفسك وتراجع دستورك وانظر ما الذى تطبقه وما لا تطبقه ...*




*



			ثقتك ليست فى محلها ..... 80 % من المسيحيين الان ليسوا مسيحيين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
معك في هذه مئة بالمئة مع اننا نخطىء بذلك 
اذاننا نخالف وصية الرب (لا تدين كي لا تدان) 
من انا اولاً او انت لنحكم على المظاهر؟؟؟

========
تانياً 
اذ قلت لك انني بلا خطيئة تكون هذه اول خطيئة اقترفها

هناك قديس كان يفعل العجائب بالمئات وهو حي
قبل موته بدقائق فتحت السماء وشاهد الملائكة  وتهلل وترنم لعظمة الرب فقال:

يا رب ارحمني انا الخاطىء وارجو ان تطيل بعمري ولو نصف ساعة حتى استغفرك اكثر...

لا احد بلا خطيئة الا هو ونجاهد كي نصبح بلا خطيئة


----------



## My Rock (21 أكتوبر 2014)

رجاء محبة التوقف عن مناقشة الفكرة.
نحن نتبع ما تؤمن به الطوائف المسيحية. اي أيمان ترفضه الطوائف المسيحية نرفضه نحن أيضاً. المنتدى ليست ساحة للثورات اللاهوتية على الأفكار المسيحية.
فكرة وجود نص آخر بمستوى الوحي المقدس غير العهد الجديد هو شئ مرفوض من كل الطوائف وبتالي نرفضه نحن أيضاً ونرفض نشره على المنتدى.
نحب الجميع ونريد من الجميع البقاء، لكن من يفرض تواجده بنشر فكر مرفوض من قبل كل الطوائف هو شئ خارج عن سيطرتي كمدير للمنتدى.

لينتهي الموضوع رجاءاً بأن يتخذ كل طرف القرار الذي يناسبه.


----------



## Comment (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*!! "IT WAS JUST :  "AN INTERNATIONAL INTER-RELIGIOUS PILGRIMAGE*

*!! "IT WAS JUST :  "[COLOR="#cc00"]AN INTERNATIONAL INTER-RELIGIOUS PILGRIMAGE*​

Two hundred and eighty-eight Pilgrims from forty-four countries gathered together in Cairo on 21st October 2002, for the True Life In God International Pilgrimage, "In the Footsteps of The Holy Family". There were [COLOR="#cc00"]Christians[/COLOR] from various denominations, as well as several [COLOR="#cc00"]Buddhists[/COLOR] and a [COLOR="#cc00"]Hindu[/COLOR], giving the assembly its inter-religious character







Inter-religious group - [COLOR="#cc00"]Russian Orthodox[/COLOR], [COLOR="#cc00"]Catholic[/COLOR], [COLOR="#cc00"]Coptic[/COLOR],[COLOR="#cc00"] Buddhist[/COLOR] in St. Mary's, Cairo






In the gardens of St George’s Monastery after the liturgy






Vassula kisses the ring of Coptic Pope Schenouda III

Then [COLOR="#cc00"]all members of the clergy[/COLOR] participating in the True Life in God Pilgrimage, as well as  Vassula
were presented to H.H. Shenouda III and received his blessing

******************************************​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> رجاء محبة التوقف عن مناقشة الفكرة.
> نحن نتبع ما تؤمن به الطوائف المسيحية. اي أيمان ترفضه الطوائف المسيحية نرفضه نحن أيضاً. المنتدى ليست ساحة للثورات اللاهوتية على الأفكار المسيحية.
> فكرة وجود نص آخر بمستوى الوحي المقدس غير العهد الجديد هو شئ مرفوض من كل الطوائف وبتالي نرفضه نحن أيضاً ونرفض نشره على المنتدى.
> نحب الجميع ونريد من الجميع البقاء، لكن من يفرض تواجده بنشر فكر مرفوض من قبل كل الطوائف هو شئ خارج عن سيطرتي كمدير للمنتدى.
> ...


*كيف بدون نقاش .....؟؟؟؟

حبيبى لا يوجد رفض لأى طائفة للمواضيع التى ترفضها أنت .... فلماذا تحاول أظهار الأمر على غير حقيقته ...... لصالح من ..... ؟؟؟؟

عموما أختيارى محدد وأنت تعلمه .... ونحن الأثنان متفقان على أنى لا أصلح للأشراف طالما إن منهج المنتدى يرفض منهج قدمه لى الرب واشبعنى منه ... 

ينبغى أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس .... هذا هو أختيارى

عليك بتنحيتى عن الأشراف .... وقد قمت بتعديل إيميلي حتى لا يكون لى تواجد بالمنتدى ..... فطريقى غير طريقكم

وفقكم الرب وليضيئ نور المسيح قلوبكم واذهانكم وأعينكم ...*


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*استاذي صوت صارخ
كلنا متفقين اننا دستورنا الكتاب المقدس
وحضرتك مقتنع ان موضوعك لا غبار عليه
والإدارة مش موافقة على الموضوع*
*الموضوع انا قرأته على اساس موضوع روحي *
*واحدة بتكلم ربنا وهي بتحس ان ربنا يبرد عليها*
*موضوع جميل جدا بالطريقة دي*
*لكن اكثر من كدا مينفعش*
*بس مش معنى كدا انك تسيب خدمتك*
*طيب *
*هو حضرتك بتخدم شخص معين*
*ولا بتخدم ربنا*
*فإذا كنت بتخدم شخص فاترك خدمتك*
*ولكن إذا كنت بتخدم يسوع*
*استمر في الخدمة من اجل اسمه القدوس*
 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> *استاذي صوت صارخ
> كلنا متفقين اننا دستورنا الكتاب المقدس
> وحضرتك مقتنع ان موضوعك لا غبار عليه
> والإدارة مش موافقة على الموضوع*
> ...



*خدمتى هى أن أعلن مجد الرب للجميع .... كما وهبنى الرب أن أخدم ..وما وضعته لا يوجد به تناقض واحد مع الكتاب المقدس .... من رفض ما أضعه لم يقرأه ..... فكيف يحكم ....؟؟؟*


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *خدمتى هى أن أعلن مجد الرب للجميع .... كما وهبنى الرب أن أخدم ..وما وضعته لا يوجد به تناقض واحد مع الكتاب المقدس .... من رفض ما أضعه لم يقرأه ..... فكيف يحكم ....؟؟؟*


















*طيب ممكن اطلب منك رجاء*
*تحدث مع اب اعترافك في هذا الموضوع*
*وإذا وافق على ذلك *
*فلك مطلق الحرية *
*رجاء لا تدع الشيطان يخليك تسيب خدمتك *
*الخدمة مش موضوع مختلفين عليه*
*الخدمة تضحية وبذل من اجل الآخرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> *طيب ممكن اطلب منك رجاء*
> *تحدث مع اب اعترافك في هذا الموضوع*
> *وإذا وافق على ذلك *
> *فلك مطلق الحرية *
> ...



*اكلمة عن ما اضعه من مواضيع .... أم عن تركى للمنتدى ...؟؟؟
استاذه ميرى ... انا كل مواضيعى من نفس السياق .... وكل خدمتى هنا مصدرها تلك المواضيع .... فإن رُفض هذا المنهج .... لن يكون لى ما اخدم به ...
اتمنى ان اكون قد نجحت فى اظهار الفكرة*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*انت بتخدم ربنا يسوع المسيح ولا تخدم احدا ابدا وهدفك مجد اسم الرب يسوع  والكرازة عن اسمه وفديته وصليبه وتوعية المؤمنون بضرورة خلاصهم الروحي الى هنا نحن متفقون لكن ان تترك المنتدى وخدمة الاشراف فيه فانك سوف تترك دورك الحقيقي المناط بك حسب موهبتك التي اعطاك اياها الرب يسوع ليس لاحد فقط بل تستثمرها لمجد اسمه القدوس هذا ما لا يتفق عليه جميع محبيك ومتابعيك وانت قد قلت لي لا خدمة من دون صليب فارجوك اعتبر ان هذا صليبك في خدمتك للرب يسوع وتجاوز الخلاف بينكم وبين استاذنا ماي روك ليس لاجل مصلحة احد بل لخدمة ربنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح وليكن هذا الصليب شرف خدمتك العظيمة ولتحمله دون ان تترك المنتدى وتفر منه بل واجهه باسم الرب يسوع المسيح وليعينك الرب في حمله وليكن لديك الصبر وقدرة التحمل على ما اصاب خدمتك الرائعة ونحن جميعا نتمنى عودتك لخدمة ربنا يسوع  المسيح في منتدى كنيسته الذي هو منتداك بالدرجة الاولى فلا تفر من اول مشكلة او من اول صليب يحل بك بل تابع الخدمة والرب معك*


----------



## My Rock (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كيف بدون نقاش .....؟؟؟؟
> *


*

*النقاش في الموضوع زاد عن حده. أكثر من 13 صفحة واكثر من 130 مشاركة بدون أي نتيجة. بإمكانك إكمال النقاش في قسم المشرفين.
* 



			حبيبى لا يوجد رفض لأى طائفة للمواضيع التى ترفضها أنت .... فلماذا تحاول أظهار الأمر على غير حقيقته ...... لصالح من ..... ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


*أستاذي الغالي، الموضوع بسيط جداً.
لا توجد اي طائفة تؤمن بقدسية أي نص غير الموجود في العهد الجديد. 
هات بتصريح أي طائفة بأن نصوص فاسولا وحي مقدس بمصاف العهد الجديد ولك مني امام الجميع هنا حق نشر ما تريده من هذه المواضيع. بشرط ان لا تكون تأؤيلات وتفسيرات شخصية بل تصريحات رسيمة بإسم الطائفة بشأن هذا النص.

لكنك لن تستطيع وأنت تعلم لماذا.. لأنه لا توجد طائفة واحدة تؤيد هذه النصوص.. بالعكس، الإجماع ترفض وتشجب.. لا أحب الدخول في تفاصيل لكي لا أضع شخص المحبوب في صورة سيئة أمام العامة*..

*خذ وقتك الكامل بالبحث والمراجعة وطلب مشورة كاهن كنيستك واب إعترافك.. وارجع لي بالنتيجة وانا خدامك.

أتفقنا؟


----------



## تيمو (21 أكتوبر 2014)

أستاذي صوت صارخ

ما أقوله دائماً أن هذا المكن باب مفتوح للخدمة، فكثيراً ما نبحث عن مواضيع ونجد مواضيع المنتدى من أوائل الصفحات في نحركات البحث.

الصوت الصارخ لا يعني حرمان آخرين من سبب الرجاء الذي فيه. أتمنى أن تصلي كثيراً قبل اتخاذ هذا القرار، فكثيراً ما تم التعامل مع الأعضاء (وأنا منهم) بطريقة غير صحيحة، وفي كل مرة نرجع، لأن هناك نفوس حيارى تبحث في النهاية ولو على إجابة تبني أو تقوّي الإيمان.

تستطيع أن تتوصل مع الإدارة لحل ما، فأنا إلى الآن لا أتفق مع الإدارة في حذف الموضوع، وبنفس الوقت أحترم رأيها في قرارها.

التنازل في سبيل نفس واحدة قد تكون كلمة منك سبب في خلاصها أو بناءها، صدقني بتسوى ألف (حق شخصي).


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*للأخوة المتشككين .... ارجو الرجوع لتلك الروابط لمعرفة رأى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية من خلال البابا يوحنا بولس وبعض اساقفتها 

http://www.tlig.org/ar/arpope.html

http://www.tlig.org/ar/arratz.html

http://www.tlig.org/ar/arcdl.html

http://www.tlig.org/ar/arnader.html

http://www.tlig.org/ar/Dkawkabani.html

http://www.tlig.org/ar/arMichael.html

خذا وقتكم فى القرأة وبتأنى ولتكن قراءتكم لمعرفة الحقيقة وليس لتثبيت فكرك بعدم صحتها ..... ولتكن صلاتكم لله لأرشادكم لما يعلن مجد المسيح *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> أستاذي صوت صارخ
> 
> ما أقوله دائماً أن هذا المكن باب مفتوح للخدمة، فكثيراً ما نبحث عن مواضيع ونجد مواضيع المنتدى من أوائل الصفحات في نحركات البحث.
> 
> ...



*التنازل المطلوب منى هو الاقرار بعدم صحة ما نقلته .... وهذا امر غير وارد تماما ..... لن انكر ما عشته اكثر من 14 سنة .... ليس فقط كمترجم او قارئ بل بأمور عشتها ومارستها .... عندما تتناول عشاء عرس الحمل لا يمكنك انكار عذوبته ولا حنوة ولا سموه ..... مستحيل ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*عزيزى روك ....

كما قلت مسبقا .... الجزء الذى طبعته فى كتاب تم توزيع معظمه من خلال مكتبة كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتنج وبعد موافقة ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى الذى انه لم يجد في الكتاب ما يناقض تعاليم الكتاب المقدس.... والمصريين يعرفون قدر ابونا تادرس تماما وكيف انه من اعلى قامات الكهنوت الارثوذكسى فى مصر

اب اعترافى يعلم بما ترجمته ولم ينهينى عن نشره .....

ثم أن ما قمت بحذفه يخص رؤى القديسة آنا أميرتش وليس عن فاسولا رايدن ... وقد وضعت لكم روابط عن قيمتها وقيمة رؤاها فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكيه ... وللأسف لم تهتم لا أنت ولا السيد عبد المسيح بالأطلاع على الروابط ....*


----------



## My Rock (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *للأخوة المتشككين .... ارجو الرجوع لتلك الروابط لمعرفة رأى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية من خلال البابا يوحنا بولس وبعض اساقفتها
> 
> http://www.tlig.org/ar/arpope.html
> 
> ...



لا إله الا المسيح..
الموقع www.tlig.org هو موقع خاص بفاسولا. هل نحكم عليها من كلامها ومن مواقعها الخاصة؟
انا طلبت إعلان رسمي من الطائفة وليس صفحة موجودة على موقع تابع لها. نريد بيان رسمي من موقع الفاتيكان.. بيان رسمي بإسم البابا شنودة.. بيان رسمي وليس صفحة شخصية!

لا تتعب نفسك أكثر اذا كان كل ما تتملكه هو شهادة فاسولا عن نفسها ومن خلال موقع تابع لها..

ارحمنا يا رب..


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*الأستاذه حبو اعدائكم
وجهت لى سؤال فى تقيمك اسمحى لى أن أقدمه هنا مع أجابته

سؤالك: يعنى حضرتك متنولتهوش من الكتاب المقدس و تناولته من رسائل فاسولا!!!! ماذا تقول يا بابا؟؟

نعم ..... رسائل الحياة الحقيقة فى المسيح اقامتنى من موت الخطية ... وجعلنى ابحث عن مسيح الكتاب المقدس لا كإله لا اعرفه سوى من ممارسات طقسية وبحكم العادة إلى إله يتحدث معى بصفة شخصية ..... خمس سنوات ابعدنى الله فيها عن كل شيئ وكرسنى ليكون لى علاقة حب معه ....

يقول انجيل متى 22

وَجَعَلَ يَسُوعُ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ قَائِلاً: «يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَاناً مَلِكاً صَنَعَ عُرْساً لاِبْنِهِ, وَأَرْسَلَ عَبِيدَهُ لِيَدْعُوا الْمَدْعُوِّينَ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ فَلَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ يَأْتُوا, فَأَرْسَلَ أَيْضاً عَبِيداً آخَرِينَ قَائِلاً: قُولُوا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: هُوَذَا غَدَائِي أَعْدَدْتُهُ. ثِيرَانِي وَمُسَمَّنَاتِي قَدْ ذُبِحَتْ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُعَدٌّ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَى الْعُرْسِ! وَلَكِنَّهُمْ تَهَاوَنُوا وَمَضَوْا وَاحِدٌ إِلَى حَقْلِهِ وَآخَرُ إِلَى تِجَارَتِهِ, والْبَاقُونَ أَمْسَكُوا عَبِيدَهُ وَشَتَمُوهُمْ وَقَتَلُوهُمْ, فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الْمَلِكُ غَضِبَ وَأَرْسَلَ جُنُودَهُ وَأَهْلَكَ أُولَئِكَ الْقَاتِلِينَ وَأَحْرَقَ مَدِينَتَهُمْ, ثُمَّ قَالَ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَمَّا الْعُرْسُ فَمُسْتَعَدٌّ وَأَمَّا الْمَدْعُوُّونَ فَلَمْ يَكُونُوا مُسْتَحِقِّينَ, فَاذْهَبُوا إِلَى مَفَارِقِ الطُّرُقِ وَكُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدْتُمُوهُ فَادْعُوهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ, فَخَرَجَ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ إِلَى الطُّرُقِ وَجَمَعُوا كُلَّ الَّذِينَ وَجَدُوهُمْ أَشْرَاراً وَصَالِحِينَ. فَامْتَلَأَ الْعُرْسُ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ, فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ الْمَلِكُ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ رَأَى هُنَاكَ إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَكُنْ لاَبِساً لِبَاسَ الْعُرْسِ, فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا صَاحِبُ كَيْفَ دَخَلْتَ إِلَى هُنَا وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ لِبَاسُ الْعُرْسِ؟ فَسَكَتَ, حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ الْمَلِكُ لِلْخُدَّامِ: ارْبُطُوا رِجْلَيْهِ وَيَدَيْهِ وَخُذُوهُ وَاطْرَحُوهُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ, لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ يُدْعَوْنَ وَقَلِيلِينَ يُنْتَخَبُونَ»

انا كنت احد هؤلاء الأشرار .... فكيف أنكر ما اطعمنى به ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> لا إله الا المسيح..
> الموقع www.tlig.org هو موقع خاص بفاسولا. هل نحكم عليها من كلامها ومن مواقعها الخاصة؟
> انا طلبت إعلان رسمي من الطائفة وليس صفحة موجودة على موقع تابع لها. نريد بيان رسمي من موقع الفاتيكان.. بيان رسمي بإسم البابا شنودة.. بيان رسمي وليس صفحة شخصية!
> 
> ...



*حبيبى الموجود فى الموقع هو ما تم من تواصل مع الكنيسة .... وستجد ذلك مكتوب ايضا باللغة الانجليزية .....
ادخل موقع الفاتيكان وابحث فيه عن vassula ..... 
هل لا يستحق الامر منك بعض المجهود ....

ثم اين تعليقك على ما حدث من نشر الكتاب من خلال مكتبه كنيسية من اعظم المكتبات فى الكنائس القبطية المصرية ...؟؟؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*اعتقد ان هذا من موقع تابع للفاتيكان

http://www.catlicdoors.com/isit/isit07.htm*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 أكتوبر 2014)

الاستاذ روك
مجرد نشر اي مكتبة كنسية لموضوع فهذا يعني
موافقة ضمنية علي ما نشر وقد قرأه الالاف
بدليل نفاذ الطبعة ولا يتطلب هذا تصريحا مباشرا
فموضوع النشر بالمنتدي بعد نشر مكتبة الكنيسة ليس المحك

والمختصر في شخصي المتواضع لحل المشكلة
هو
نشر الموضوع مع وضع تعليق تقوم انت بصياغته
وابداء نقدك لما فيه كإشارة توضيحية كمشاركة اولي
يليها
موضوع الاستاذ صوت كمشاركة ثانية
وبهذا نحل الاشكال والقارئ له عقل فلا نحجر عليه
بادعاء الخوف من هذه الافكار علي الناس

باب الحوار مفتوح لمن يريد ان يستفسر
وما شاء الله هنا جهابذة الايمان المسيحي فلا خوف
ومنهم دعامة راسخة وهي الاستاذ صوت صارخ

مجرد رأي ولكم القرار
ربنا يوفقكم للخير
تحياتي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأستاذه حبو اعدائكم*
> *وجهت لى سؤال فى تقيمك اسمحى لى أن أقدمه هنا مع أجابته*
> 
> *سؤالك: يعنى حضرتك متنولتهوش من الكتاب المقدس و تناولته من رسائل فاسولا!!!! ماذا تقول يا بابا؟؟*
> ...


*أُؤمنُ أَنَّ هناكَ وحيًا واحدًا ولَم أَقُلْ أبدًا العَكس، ولنْ تَجِدوا هذا فِي كتاباتِي. لا أَتوقَّعُ من قُرَّاء "الْحياة الْحقيقيَّة فِي الله" أنْ يعطوا الرَّسائلَ أهمِّيةً أكثرَ منَ الكتابِ الْمُقدَّس، وأنا متأكِّدةٌ بأنّه لا يوجدُ أيُّ شيءٍ فِي كتبِ " الْحياة الْحقيقيَّة فِي الله" يَحْمِل كلَّ الَّذين يَسْمعُوننِي أو يَقْرأوننِي على التَّفكيرِ بطريقةٍ أُخْرى. بالْحقيقةِ، فِي شَهادتِي، أَذكُرُ كلَّ الوَقتِ، مقاطعَ عديدةً من الكُتُبِ الْمقدّسة، وحتَّى، بعضَ الأَحيانِ، أكثرَ مِن الرَّسائلِ نفسِها. فِي الرَّسائلِ، هناك إِصْرارٌ واضحٌ ومُتَواصلٌ على التَّركيزِ على الكتابِ الْمقدَّسِ وعلى العَيشِ بِحقيقَتِه. الكتاباتُ هي تفعيلٌ ومذكِّرٌ بالْوَحْيِ الوحيدِ والأَوحدِ في الْمسيحِ، الواردِ فِي الكتابِ المقدَّس وفِي التَّقليدِ، الْمنقولِ بواسطةِ الكنيسةِ؛ فهي ليسَتْ سوى نداءٍ لِهذا الْوَحْيِ. بالواقع، إِنَّ هذه الكتاباتِ لَم تَدفَعْ أبدًا القرَّاءَ إلى وَضعِها فوقَ الكتابِ الْمُقدّس، لكنَّ الشَّهاداتِ تدلُّ على أنَّها ساعدَتْهم ليَفْهموا بطريقةٍ أَفضلَ كلِمةَ الله*---

*ده كلام فاسولا يا ابى نقلته من المواقع الى حضرتك حاتطها!!*
*قد يكون طريقه كلامها مؤثره-- ذى كدا لما ابونا فى الكنيسه يوعظ و يشرح و تبقى كلمته كالسهم تلمس قلوب كثيرين و يتهافت عليه الناس حتى يسمعوا الكلمه-- الى هى اصلا موجوده فى الكتاب المقدس لانه المرجع الاساسى -- لكن مش كون ان شخص عنده موهبه من عند الرب علشان يصيد الاشرار و الخطاه هنقول عليه وحى جديد!!*
*انا مش الاستاذه حبو---*
*انا ابنتك حبو اعتراض*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*هنستأذنوا من الشغل 

و هنروحوا كنيسة مارجرجس إسبورتنج النهاردة 

و هنشوفوا موضوع الكتاب دا فى المكتبة 

حتى لو نفذت الكمية برضوا هنسألوا عنه 

يلا مش مشكلة مواصلات ساعة رايح و ساعة جاى :new2:
*
​


----------



## أَمَة (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبى الموجود فى الموقع هو ما تم من تواصل مع الكنيسة .... وستجد ذلك مكتوب ايضا باللغة الانجليزية .....*
> *ادخل موقع الفاتيكان وابحث فيه عن vassula ..... *
> *هل لا يستحق الامر منك بعض المجهود ....*
> 
> *ثم اين تعليقك على ما حدث من نشر الكتاب من خلال مكتبه كنيسية من اعظم المكتبات فى الكنائس القبطية المصرية ...؟؟؟*




اليك رابط الموقع الرسمي للفاتيكان، قسم *مجمع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لعقيدة الإيمان ، *يتضمن قائمة بالوثائق العقائدية الصادرة عن المجمع، من ضمنها البيان الرسمي عن فاسولا، بست لغات عالمية رئيسية: 

http://www.doctrinafidei.va/

ولكثرة الوثائق ولتسهيل الوصول الى البيان المتعلق بفاسولا اخترت لكم : 
http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/congregations/cfaith/doc_doc_index.htm

البيان صادر يوم 6 أكتوبر 1995 وموقع من رئيس المجمع آنذاك الكاردينال جوزيف راتزينجر - البابا بنديكتوس السادس عشر لاحقا، يشجب فيه رسائل فاسولا مُبيناً أخطاءها اللاهوتية، ويحظر الأساقفة والمؤمنين منها.

هو ليس البيان الوحيد، وهذا ما ستراه في مشاركتي اللاحقة.


----------



## أَمَة (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اعتقد ان هذا من موقع تابع للفاتيكان*
> 
> *http://www.catlicdoors.com/isit/isit07.htm*


 
الرابط مغلوط ولم يفتح إلا بعد أن عدلت عليه بإضافة حرفي ال h و ال o على كلمة "catlicdoors" واليك الرابط الصحيح:
http://www.catholicdoors.com/isit/isit07.htm

لقد قرأت ما جاء فيه، ولم أفاجأ بأنه لا يدعم زعم موقع فاسول رايدن الذي يدعي ان الفاتيكان يؤيد رسائلها.

لضيق وقتي قمت بترجمة جزء من المقال الذي يتم تحديثه مع كل جديد، ولو توفر لي الوقت اكمل الترجمة من أجل خاطر الأعضاء الباحثين عن الحق. ومن يتقن اللغة الإنكليزية يمكنه قراءة بقية المقال أو حتة ترجمته من حيث انتهيت، والرجاء عدم اللجوء الى الترجمة الإلكترونية.

ستكون ترجمتي في مشاركة منفصلة.


----------



## أَمَة (22 أكتوبر 2014)

توضيح بعض المصطلحات:​

(1) CDF إختصار لـٍ Congregation for the Doctrine of Faith ومعناها *مجمع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لعقيدة الإيمان*
(2) TLIG إختصار لـٍ True Life In God ومعناها الحياة *الحقيقية في الله،* وهو اسم موقع فاسولا.​


(3) كلمة البيان 
​تطلق على الوثيقة أو الرسالة الرسمية الصادرة عن الكرسي الرسولي.​ 

قمت بنقل الأصل الإنكليزي فقرة فقرة ووضعت الترجمة اسفله​ 

*********************​ 

*Vassula Ryden *​

فاسولا رايدن​

*Latest update** In 1995, the Catholic Church's Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith (CDF) published a Notification (a message from the Holy See) on the writings of Rydén, saying her communications should not be considered supernatural, and calling all Catholic bishops to prevent Rydén's ideas from being spread in their dioceses*​ 
أخر تحديث، في عام 1995، نشر مجمع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لعقيدة الإيمان (CDF) بياناً (رسالة من الكرسي الرسولي) عن كتابات رايدن، ينص على عدم إعتبار رسائلها خارقة للطبيعة، ويدعو جميع الأساقفة الكاثوليك الى منع إنتشار أفكار رايدن في الأبرشيات.


*In a letter dated January 25, 2007, the new Prefect of the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith, Cardinal William Levada, following continued requests for clarifications on the writings and activities of Rydén, wrote to the Catholic hierarchy around the world stating that "the Notification of 1995 remains valid as a doctrinal judgment" of the writings, which should be seen as her own personal meditations and that Catholics should not take part in prayer groups established by Rydén*​ 

بعد التماسات مستمرة تطالب بتوضيحات حول كتابات وأنشطة رايدن، كتب الرئيس الجديد لمجمع عقيدة الإيمان الكاردينال وليام ليفادا، في رسالة بتاريخ 25 يناير 2007، إلى روؤساء الكنائس الكاثوليكية في جميع أنحاء العالم معلناً أن "بيان عام 1995 لا يزال صالحا كعقيدة مذهبية " بما يتعلق بالكتابات، التي ينبغي أن يُنظر إليها على أنها تأملات شخصية، وينبغي على أتباع الطائفة الكاثوليكية أن لا يشاركوا في مجموعات الصلاة التي تقيمها رايدن.​ 


*In 2011, the Greek Orthodox Church officially disapproved of Rydén's teachings, instructing their faithful to disassociate from Rydén*​ 
في عام 2011 رفضت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اليونانية رسميا تعاليم رايدن، وأصدرت التعليمات للمؤمنين أن يبتعدوا عن رايدن.​ 
*In 2012, the Church of Cyprus said that Rydén's teachings were heretical*​ 
*Source: www.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vassula_Ryden*​

​​​​​في عام 2012، قالت كنيسة قبرص أن تعاليم رايدن كانت هرطقة.​ 
المصدر*:**www.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vassula_Ryden*

*___________________________________________________*​



*Important update regarding Church position (March 2005):**The TLIG association is claiming that the Church has recently modified it's position regarding the writings of Mrs Ryden and suggesting that the Notification is no longer valid**. This is not true. Please read our updated "Church Position" page, which includes the text of Card. Ratzinger's July 2004 letter as well as our correspondence with the Conference of Swiss Bishops confirming that the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith has NOT modified it's position regarding TLIG and that the 1995 Notification remains valid*​

​​​​​تحديث مهم بشأن موقف الكنيسة (مارس 2005): تدعي جمعية TLIG أن الكنيسة قد عدلت مؤخرا موقفها بشأن كتابات السيدة رايدن موحية بذلك أن البيان (بيان الكنيسة) لم يعد ساري المفعول. *هذا ليس صحيحا*. يرجى قراءة صفحتنا المحدثة حول "موقف الكنيسة "، التي تتضمن نص رسالة يوليو 2004 للكاردينال راتزينغر وكذلك مُرَاسَلاتنا مع مؤتمر الأساقفة السويسري التي تؤكد أن مجمع عقيدة الإيمان لم يعدل موقفه بشأن TLIG وأن بيان 1995 لا يزال صالحا.​ 
*The True Catholic Church's position regarding*
*the Vassula Ryden's "True Life in God" messages*​


*(January 2006):** The Los Angeles Cathedral decided to withdraw the invitation to play host to a Christian unity conference that would have been under the auspices of Vassula Ryden's "True Life in God" organization. Msgr. Devin Kostelnik, pastor of the Cathedral of Los Angeles declared that the decision was "final and not subject to change" and that the withdrawal had been done with the approval of Cardinal Roger M. Mahony, Archbishop of Los Angeles. Kostelnik also wrote that the organizers' argument that the Vatican had cleared Ryden's writings was "a serious misrepresentation of the current Vatican view of Mrs Ryden's speeches and writings" and that the 1995 and 1996 Vatican warnings remained in "full force"*​

​​​​​موقف الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الحقيقي فيما يتعلق​برسائل "الحياة الحقيقية في الله" لفاسولا رايدن.

(يناير 2006) قررت كاتدرائية لوس انجلوس سحب دعوة لاستضافة مؤتمر الوحدة المسيحية التي كانت تحت رعاية منظمة "الحياة الحقيقية في الله" لفاسولا رايدن. أعلن المونسنيور ديفين كوستلنيك، راعي كاتدرائية لوس انجليس إن القرار "نهائي وغير قابل للتغيير" وأن قرار الانسحاب تم بموافقة الكاردينال روجر م. ماهوني، رئيس أساقفة لوس انجلوس. كتب كوستلنيك أيضا أن ادعاء المنظمين بأن الفاتيكان قد برأ كتابات رايدن "تحريف خطير لرأي الفاتيكان الحالي لخطابات وكتابات السيدة رايدن " وان تحذيرات الفاتيكان لعامي 1995 و 1996 تبقى "نافدة المفعول".​ 
*__________________________________________________________________*​ 


*Official Position of the Catholic Church*
*Notification of the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith*
*Cardinal Ratzinger's 1996 Press release regarding* *the Notification*​

*The Catholic Church's official position regarding the TLIG messages and Mrs Vassula Ryden is contained in the 1995 Notification, issued by the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith (CDF)*​ 
*The Notification is a very severe warning regarding the errors and negative elements contained in the messages. It requests Bishops not to authorize the promotion of TLIG in their dioceses. It advises the faithful not to consider the messages as of divine origin.*​ 
*Since it's publication in 1995, the Notification has not been modified nor cancelled, and therefore is a valid d ocu ment which figures in the Vatican website, in the list of doctrinal do c u ments issued by the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/congregations/cfaith/doc_doc_index.htm).*​ 
*We are of course aware that Mrs Ryden's official website presents an impressive list of d o cu ments affirming the exact contrary, including letters from some Bishops and priests, most of whom are long-time supporters of TLIG. We do not doubt of their good faith. However, the evidence we present hereunder clearly indicates that, although the CDF did exchange correspondence with Vassula from 2002 to 2004, the result was not a modification nor a reversal of the Notification *​ 
الموقف الرسمي للكنيسة الكاثوليكية: 

بيان مجمع العقيدة والإيمان 

التصريح الصحفي عام 1996 للكاردينال راتزينغر فيما يتعلق بالبيان.​



موقف الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرسمي بشأن رسائل TLIG والسيدة فاسولا رايدن موجود في بيان عام 1995، الصادر عن مجمع عقيدة الإيمان (CDF).​ 
البيان هو تحذير شديد للغاية بشأن الأخطاء الواردة في الرسائل وما تحتويها من امور سلبية. (البيان) يطلب من الأساقفة عدم ترويج موقع ال TLIG في الابرشيات، وينصح المؤمنين عدم اعتبار الرسائل أنها من مصدر إلهي.​
منذ تم نشر البيان في عام 1995، لم يُعَدَّلْ ولم يُلغَ، وبالتالي هو وثيقة صالحة تظهر في موقع الفاتيكان، في قائمة الوثائق العقائدية الصادرة عن مجمع عقيدة الإيمان :

*http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/congregations/cfaith/doc_doc_index.htm*​


نحن ندرك بالطبع أن الموقع الرسمي للسيدة رايدن يقدم قائمة رائعة من الوثائق التي تؤكد العكس بالضبط[عكس البيان]، بما في ذلك رسائل من بعض الأساقفة والكهنة، معظمهم أنصار TLIG منذ فترة طويلة. ونحن لا نشك في حسن نيتهم​​. ومع ذلك، فإن الأدلة التي نقدمها أدناه تبين بوضوح أنه بالرغم من أن CDF تبادلت المراسلات مع فاسولا خلال 2002-2004، إلا أن لم ينتج عنها أي تعديل للبيان ولم يتم عكسه.​




أكتفي بهذا القدر من الترجمة. بقية الصفحة تُبَين أمورا أخرى عن تضليل موقع فاسولا عن حقيقة بيانات الكنائس.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هنستأذنوا من ....
> و هنروحوا كنيسة ...
> و هنشوفوا موضوع الكتاب دا ... *
> *  برضوا هنسألوا عنه *​


*[FONT=&quot]هى المنطقة كلها رايحة ؟!!!*​​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*هل لديها دعم كنسي حقاً ؟*
 رغم انها تضع على موقعها الرسمي شهادات لبعض  كبار رجال الدين، لكن الحقيقة هي غير ذلك. فالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اليونانية  التي تدعي الإنتماء إليها قد قطعتها من الشركة Excommunication، ورفضت  دعواتها كذلك الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية. ومن جهة ثانية فقد أدانتها  الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ومعظم من تضع أسماءهم في موقعها الرسمي قد أعلنوا عدم  تصديقهم لها مثل المطران توماس ماركوريلوس وجوزيف مارتوماس في الهند. وكثير  من المطارنة واللاهوتيين أعلنوا لاحقاً أنهم لم يكونوا على علم بمن تكون  وأنها في معظم الحالات كانت تطلب الإذن بالكلام وكان يُعطى لها​


----------



## tamav maria (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*ملاحظات عامّة حول تعليمها*​​
​
يوجد عدد من النقاط التي يلاحظها قارئ رسائلها وينبغي التوقّف عنده:​


 تدّعي أنّها تزوّجت بيسوع وأعطاها خاتماً بطريقة فائقة الطبيعة (رسالة 23 آذار 1987).
تذكر أن يسوعها يسمّي الذين لا يتوافقون معها “زمرة قايين” (رسالة 18  كانون الثاني 1991) وأن مَن يرفض فاسولا يرفضه هو شخصياً (رسالة 15 تشرين  الثاني 1991).
 تعلّم عن الجحيم تعليماً هو أقرب إلى الخرافة وتعاليم البدع منه إلى ما  تذكره الكنيسة خاصةً في التفاصيل والمناقشات التي دارت بينها وبين الشيطان،  إذ تروي أنّها زارت الجحيم برفقة يسوع (رسالة 7 آذار 1987).
 تعليمها عن ضد المسيح، معطوفاً على تعليمها عن الجحيم، أقرب إلى تعليم  الألفيين خاصةً في التهديد والوعيد الذي يحمله، وربط الكوارث والمحن بمجيء  ضد المسيح وإيقافها باتحاد المسيحيين.
 تستعمل لغة العصر الجديد، أي لغة عمومية مبهَمة وتحمل الكثير من  التفاسير، خاصةً عند حديثها عن الرئاسات الكنسية وعن الأقانيم الثلاثة.
 من ناحية ثانية، يمكن إيراد عدد من الملاحظات تسهم في طرح البعد الفائق للطبيعة عن رسائل فاسولا وسلوكها:​


 التبدل في عدد من الأفكار الواردة في الرسائل
 شكل تلقّي الرسائل، خاصة موضوع الخط الغريب، مثير للشكوك لعدم تطابقه مع  التقليد، ما يوحي بالمسّ الشيطاني أكثر منه بالخبرة الروحية البنّاءة.
 عدم وضوح موقف فاسولا من الرئاسات والقوانين الكنسية واستعدادها لتخطيها والدعوة لإهمالها في الكثير من الحالات.
 الدور الرئيسي الذي تظهر فاسولا من خلاله في هذه الرسائل، حيث تكون رفيقة يسوع وزوجته ورسولته…


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*يا اخواني واخواتي في المسيح يسوع انتوا بتتخانقوا في موضوع القديسة رايدن وتاركين خدمة الرب يسوع له كل المجد يا اخواني واخواتي اطرحوا ما ترونه مناسبا كل ما يراه صحيحا ومناسبا وعلى القارئ التمييز ولكن لا تتركوا خدمة الهنا وربنا يسوع المسيح وخدمة منتدى كنيسته وتنشغلوا بامور ثانوية ان الخلاف في الاراء هو حق  ولكل منا ليطرح رايه الخاص به ولنترك للقراء الحكم والتمييز لان المنتدى كله مشغول بهذا الموضوع وبعيد كل البعد عن الهدف الاساسي والجوهري لخدمتنا كلنا نحن الخدام بما فينا الاعضاء والمشرفين الا هو مجد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح واعلان اسمه وصليبه وفديته للاخرين ولالهنا كل الكرامة والمجد امين*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> *يا اخواني واخواتي في المسيح يسوع انتوا بتتخانقوا في موضوع القديسة رايدن وتاركين خدمة الرب يسوع له كل المجد يا اخواني واخواتي اطرحوا ما ترونه مناسبا كل ما يراه صحيحا ومناسبا وعلى القارئ التمييز ولكن لا تتركوا خدمة الهنا وربنا يسوع المسيح وخدمة منتدى كنيسته وتنشغلوا بامور ثانوية ان الخلاف في الاراء هو حق ولكل منا ليطرح رايه الخاص به ولنترك للقراء الحكم والتمييز لان المنتدى كله مشغول بهذا الموضوع وبعيد كل البعد عن الهدف الاساسي والجوهري لخدمتنا كلنا نحن الخدام بما فينا الاعضاء والمشرفين الا هو مجد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح واعلان اسمه وصليبه وفديته للاخرين ولالهنا كل الكرامة والمجد امين*


 حبيبتى !!
 اين الخناق هنا!!
حبيبتى الكل يناقش الموضوع مع ابينا الحبيب صوت صارخ بمحبه--
محدش بيتخانق--
 الموضوع مهم جدا-- و مدام اتفتح يبقى كان لازم يوضح للكل-- و القرارات الكنسيه المصدقه  تتحط--
مينفعش الموضوع يبقى متروك  للقارى-- اقرائى حكم الكنائس الرسمى ...و بلاش حبيبتى تتعاملى مع النقاش بمحبه على انه خناقه و خلاف-- محدش اتخانق-- و الكل يحب و ماذال يحب و متمسك ببابا صوت--


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*العنزة او الخروف سيصبح طائر*




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حبيبتى !!
> اين الخناق هنا!!
> حبيبتى الكل يناقش الموضوع مع ابينا الحبيب صوت صارخ بمحبه--
> محدش بيتخانق--
> ...




بعد اللي وضعته والدتنا الغالية آمة من شرح وتفاسير واثباتات
لا اعتقد بان هناك من نقاشات ستحصل الا اذا كانت العنزة او الخروف سيصبح طائر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*الحقيقة للوضوح أنا ما روحتش بنفسى 

لكن واحدة صحبتى ساكنة هناك ( لاشغلة و لا مشغلة طلبت منها تروح للمكتبة و تسأل عن أى كتاب لفاسولا ريدن )

و راحت فعلا 

و قالوا لها : و لا نعرفوا مين دا ؟؟ 

قالت لهم : مين ديه ؟؟



و أعطولها اللينكات الل فيها مجموعة الكتب الل فى المكتبة عشان قبل ما تنزل من بيتهم تختار الأول 

http://www.stgeorge-sporting.org/stg/index.php/library/library-stgeorge

http://www.stgeorge-sporting.org/stg/index.php/library/library-audio-2

http://www.stgeorge-sporting.org/st...ry-computercenter/library-computercenter-shop

فيه أسعار مكتوبة بالقرش مش بالجنيه لاحسن حد يقول لى إيه ال 3000 ديه ؟؟؟

ديه 3000 قرش يعنى 30 جنيه 


*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

كان موجود وخلص و مجاش مكانه او  اتسحب تانى--
مش هى دى القضيه-- المهم دلوقتى قرار الكنائس و تقييمهم--


----------



## soso a (22 أكتوبر 2014)

كل ده ليه وعلشان ايه 

16 صفحه ؟؟؟ !!!!!

ولسه احتمال تتكمل 

هههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كان موجود وخلص و مجاش مكانه او  اتسحب تانى--
> مش هى دى القضيه-- المهم دلوقتى قرار الكنائس و تقييمهم--



*بيقولوا : ما سمعهوش عنه (فاسولا ريدن) 

مش معناها كان موجود و خلص

دا عمره ما دخل المكتبة أصلا

أقولك على معلومة يا حبو 

نظام الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية كدة ::

لما ييجى أى شخص يعمل كتاب 

لازم يتراجع من أسقف أو البابا نفسه

و تتحط فى أول الطبعة صورة الأسقف أو البابا اللى راجعه 

إشترى أى كتاب من الكنيسة و إنتى هتتأكدى بنفسك

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> كل ده ليه وعلشان ايه
> 
> 16 صفحه ؟؟؟ !!!!!
> 
> ...



*أنا بقول كفاية كدة 

مشاركة أستاذة أمة وفت و إستوفت

بس هى جت متأخرة 7-8 سنين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> مش معناها كان موجود و خلص
> 
> ...


 *
وكمان طلعت كداب ..... !!!!!

وايه كمان يا باشمهندسة .....؟؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*اشكر الاستاذة آمة على مجهودها الرائع فى السعى لأظهار موقف الفاتيكان ..... ووصولها للنتيجة التى اسمتها (تضليل موقع فاسولا عن حقيقة بيانات الكنائس)

واتمنى ان تواصل جهودها لأظهار موقف الكنيسة من
1-	ظهورات فاتيما للقديسة لوسى ورفيقيها
2-	ظهورات لورد للقديسة بيرناديت
ولن اضيف المزيد من سلبيات قيادات الكنائس المختلفة .... 

قد لا نجد حاليا وثيقة كتابية تؤيد صحة الرسائل .... 
كما لم يكن للرب يسوع وثيقة كتابية تؤيد ربوبيته ... 
لكننا لدينا وثائق لحمية تؤيد صحة الرسائل ... 
فهناك موتى روحيا قاموا من الاموات .... 
لدينا عميان روحيا ابصروا .... 
لدينا عرج روحيا تشددوا وركضوا ..... 
ألا تكفينا تلك الشهادات ؟؟؟؟

لن اتحدث عن آخرين كشهادة للرسائل .... بل عن نفسى انا شخصيا .... 
فكل ما دونته فى منتداكم كان من ثمار معايشتى لتلك الرسائل ..... 
كل شخص قدمت له معونة كان من ثمار تلك المعايشة ...
فعن أى موضوع دونته ... وعن رأى ذكرته .... أو عن خدمة اديتها ....تدينوننى .....؟؟؟
كما قال الرب يسوع لرافضيه وهو بالجسد على الارض يقول لكم الآن: أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي, بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟

لقد كنت اعمى .... فأعطانى أن أبصر .. وها انتم تحاكوننى:
أَعْطِ مَجْداً لِلَّهِ. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ خَاطِئٌ.
أَخَاطِئٌ هُوَ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ. إِنَّمَا أَعْلَمُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالآنَ أُبْصِرُ.
مَاذَا صَنَعَ بِكَ؟ كَيْفَ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟.
قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا. لِمَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا أَيْضاً؟ أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصِيرُوا لَهُ تلاَمِيذَ؟.
أَنْتَ تِلْمِيذُ ذَاكَ وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِنَّنَا تلاَمِيذُ مُوسَى, نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَمَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ.
إِنَّ فِي هَذَا عَجَباً! إِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ وَقَدْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيَّ, وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِلْخُطَاةِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَّقِي اللَّهَ وَيَفْعَلُ مَشِيئَتَهُ فَلِهَذَا يَسْمَعُ, مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَداً فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍ أَعْمَى, لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا مِنَ اللَّهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئاً.
فِي الْخَطَايَا وُلِدْتَ أَنْتَ بِجُمْلَتِكَ وَأَنْتَ تُعَلِّمُنَا!
......أَخْرَجُونى إذن خَارِجاً ....... 

ليتكرر نفس المشهد

بعد أن قرأت ما ذكره موقع الفاتيكان .... وبعد أن قرأت تعليقات الرافضين للرسائل علمت لماذا يبكى الرب ....
أنكم تبكونه دموع من دم ....
أنكم تصلبونه من جديد .....
لكنه سيقوم ..... وسيغلب 
أورشليم الجديدة تتكون الأن ... 
عشاء عرس الحمل مُعد .... 
والكل مدعو ... 
ولكم ان تقبلوا ... 
او ترفضوا .....*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

> د لا نجد حاليا وثيقة كتابية تؤيد صحة الرسائل ....
> كما لم يكن للرب يسوع وثيقة كتابية تؤيد ربوبيته ...
> لكننا لدينا وثائق لحمية تؤيد صحة الرسائل ...
> فهناك موتى روحيا قاموا من الاموات ....
> ...



هل ما أوحي الي "فاسولا" هو من أقام هؤلاء أبي .؟

ام رب "فاسولا" هو من أقامهم .؟

الم يكن قادر علي أن يقيمهم دون "فاسولا".؟

ليس الغارس ولا الساقي ..

انه رب الغارس والساقي الذي يحكم كلاهما..

فبالحري ان ننسب خلاص هؤلاء الي الله وليس الي من اوحي اليه الله..

مجدي لا اعطيه لأخر ..يقول الرب ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هل ما أوحي الي "فاسولا" هو من أقام هؤلاء أبي .؟
> 
> ام رب "فاسولا" هو من أقامهم .؟
> 
> ...




*من قام بإملاء فاسولا هو رب فاسولا
الرب يسوع المسيح
ومن اقام ... ومن أطعم ومن اشبع .... هو رب فاسولا
الرب يسوع المسيح​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من قام بإملاء فاسولا هو رب فاسولا
> الرب يسوع المسيح
> ومن اقام ... ومن أطعم ومن اشبع .... هو رب فاسولا
> الرب يسوع المسيح​*



اذا لماذا اخذت هي هذا المجد..

ولماذا اشعر وكأن "فاسولا" جاءت لتكمل ما قد اكتمل ..

لو شعرت انها تقدم خبره روحيه لما شعرت بضجيج روحي تجاه ذلك..

الرب يقول اعمالي تلك تعملوها واعظم منها ..

لكن الرب تحدث ..وما تحدث به ذكر علي لسان ابائنا الرسل الأوائل ..

فليس هناك ما لم يُوضحه الرب حتي يوضحه علي لسان فاسولا..

والا فانها كان يجب تأتي فى تلك الاحداث الأولي التبشيريه مع الرسل..

ليس بعد ان هلك كثيرين لم يقرأوا لها..

او ان كلام الرب كان صعب لنفهمه فجاء مبسطا مع فاسولا ..

الرب تكلم عن نهاية الزمان قبل مجيئه,,

هناك اناجيل خرجت لم تعترف بها الكنيسه..فكيف ببساطه نعترف بشخص كتب رسائل املاها له الله

ومن الذي املا الاناجيل التي لم تعترف بها الكنيسه علي من كتبوها .. حتي نعترف بأن تلك الرسائل من الله​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 أكتوبر 2014)

ﻭَﻟَﻜِﻦْ ﺇِﻥْ ﺑَﺸَّﺮْﻧَﺎﻛُﻢْ ﻧَﺤْﻦُ ﺃَﻭْ
ﻣَﻼَﻙٌ ﻣِﻦَ ﺍﻟﺴَّﻤَﺎﺀِ ﺑِﻐَﻴْﺮِ ﻣَﺎ
ﺑَﺸَّﺮْﻧَﺎﻛُﻢْ، ﻓَﻠْﻴَﻜُﻦْ ‏«ﺃَﻧَﺎﺛِﻴﻤَﺎ ‏» .
.9 ﻛَﻤَﺎ ﺳَﺒَﻘْﻨَﺎ ﻓَﻘُﻠْﻨَﺎ ﺃَﻗُﻮﻝُ ﺍﻵﻥَ
ﺃَﻳْﻀﺎً : ﺇِﻥْ ﻛَﺎﻥَ ﺃَﺣَﺪٌ ﻳُﺒَﺸِّﺮُﻛُﻢْ ﺑِﻐَﻴْﺮِ
ﻣَﺎ ﻗَﺒِﻠْﺘُﻢْ، ﻓَﻠْﻴَﻜُﻦْ ‏«ﺃَﻧَﺎﺛِﻴﻤَﺎ ‏» 
غلاطية : 1


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> اذا لماذا اخذت هي هذا المجد..
> 
> ولماذا اشعر وكأن "فاسولا" جاءت لتكمل ما قد اكتمل ..
> 
> ...




*اين هو المجد الذى اخذته
نحن نمجد شخص المسيح الذى وهب لشعبه هذا الشبع الروحى عن طريقها
فاسولا ليست سوى وسيلة لنقل مشاعر الرب عن ما صارت عليه الخليقة
هدف الرسائل الاساسى هو اتحاد الكنائس والتوقف عن الصراعات الطائفية
هدف الرسائل نشر المحبة بين الخليقة
ولا يوجد فى الرسائل اضافة للكتاب المقدس بل توضيح وفك اختام بعض النصوص المختومة خاصة فى سفر الرؤية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ﻭَﻟَﻜِﻦْ ﺇِﻥْ ﺑَﺸَّﺮْﻧَﺎﻛُﻢْ ﻧَﺤْﻦُ ﺃَﻭْ
> ﻣَﻼَﻙٌ ﻣِﻦَ ﺍﻟﺴَّﻤَﺎﺀِ ﺑِﻐَﻴْﺮِ ﻣَﺎ
> ﺑَﺸَّﺮْﻧَﺎﻛُﻢْ، ﻓَﻠْﻴَﻜُﻦْ ‏«ﺃَﻧَﺎﺛِﻴﻤَﺎ ‏» .
> .9 ﻛَﻤَﺎ ﺳَﺒَﻘْﻨَﺎ ﻓَﻘُﻠْﻨَﺎ ﺃَﻗُﻮﻝُ ﺍﻵﻥَ
> ...



*ولا يوجد فى الرسائل بشارة بغير ما بُشرنا بها الاباء الرسل*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ولا يوجد فى الرسائل بشارة بغير ما بُشرنا بها الاباء الرسل*



اذا فما حاجتنا أن نُبشر بما قد بُشرنا به قديماً ..؟​


----------



## تيمو (22 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> اذا فما حاجتنا أن نُبشر بما قد بُشرنا به قديماً ..؟​



عزيزي مثل حاجة البعض لمعجزات من طراز: نزول زيت من صورة أو نزول دماء من صورة. لا يهم أنتَ أن تؤمن طالما هي لم تضل أحد بل على العكس كانت سبب تعزية لكثيرين.

..................

أذكر أننا البعض اختلف ذات يوم في اختبارات البعض هنا، فهل يحق لنا التشكيك في اختبار الأستاذ صوت صارخ؟ أو في اختبار هذه الإنسانة؟ نحن لا نُملي على الله طريقة تعامله مع الآخرين، ولكن لنا مطلق الثقة أن نقبل أو نرفض، فالمسيح أساساً لم يُغلق الباب على النبؤات أو النبوة، وهي أساساً موجودة كمواهب روحية. خُذوا على سبيل المثال الألسن، هل إن قال أحد أنه يتكلّم بالألسن سنرفضه؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 أكتوبر 2014)

الرسل لم يبشروا بأن المسيح هو الآب ..
الرسل لم يبشروا بالمطهر ..
الرسل لم يبشروا بثالوث لا نعرفه أن الآب هو الأبن هو الروح القدس ..
الرسل لم يقولوا أن أحدا رأى الآب ..
الرسل لم يقولوا أن الآب يكلم البشر فى أى أنسان لأنه تكلم فى أبنه ..
الرسل لم يقال عنهم أنهم رسل الله المرحين ..
الرسل لم يتربحوا ويتاجروا بكلمة الله ..
أكمل أم ماذا ..
الرسل لم يقوموا بمقاضاة من أختلف معهم بل أحتملوا الأهانات والألام ..
ويا ليتك أبى الحبيب ..
لا تقل كلاما مثل أننا نصلب المسيح لأننا رفضنا تعليم فاسوليا هذه النبية الكاذبة ..
لأنى أتخيل أن هذا الكلام قيل قبلا لكل من رفض هرطقة ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اين هو المجد الذى اخذته
> نحن نمجد شخص المسيح الذى وهب لشعبه هذا الشبع الروحى عن طريقها
> فاسولا ليست سوى وسيلة لنقل مشاعر الرب عن ما صارت عليه الخليقة
> هدف الرسائل الاساسى هو اتحاد الكنائس والتوقف عن الصراعات الطائفية
> ...



قد نشئنا علي أيمان مستقيم..

توارثناه من الاباء الرسل..

الكنيسه لن تعارض من لم يأتي بتعليم مخالف عن ما عهدناه..

ليس هناك شبع روحي فى غير ما تحدث به الكتاب

نحن نأخذ الشبع الروحي من كلمة الله المُعلنه والتي قد أُعلنت..ونأخذ خبرات روحيه ممن عاشوها.

لكن صعب أن نأخذ من شخص رسائل يعطيها له الله بعد ان اخبر الله بكل رسائله..هي لن تُكمل ما قد أُكمل ..

عن ما وجدته فى كلامها أجد أنها مسيح جديد قد تجسد من مسيحنا المصلوب ..

يجب أن يبحث الانسان عن خلاص نفسه اولا..وليس بيديه أن يخلص اخرين..لكن بيديه ان يُصلي لهم..

ابائنا القديسين لم نجد فيهم من طلع علينا وقال ..أسمعوا ما قاله لي الله حتي لا تهلكوا..

الله يتحدث مره وبأثنتين لا يُري ..

..قال الشيطان لقديس ..طوباك قد خلصت..فقال له القديس..لم أخلص بعد..

وكأن فاسولا خلُصت بما قد جاء اليها فسعت نحو خلاصنا نحن..

أبي..الن يخلص احد ممن لم يسمعوا لفاسولا..؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي مثل حاجة البعض لمعجزات من طراز: نزول زيت من صورة أو نزول دماء من صورة. لا يهم أنتَ أن تؤمن طالما هي لم تضل أحد بل على العكس كانت سبب تعزية لكثيرين.
> 
> ..................
> 
> أذكر أننا البعض اختلف ذات يوم في اختبارات البعض هنا، فهل يحق لنا التشكيك في اختبار الأستاذ صوت صارخ؟ أو في اختبار هذه الإنسانة؟ نحن لا نُملي على الله طريقة تعامله مع الآخرين، ولكن لنا مطلق الثقة أن نقبل أو نرفض، فالمسيح أساساً لم يُغلق الباب على النبؤات أو النبوة، وهي أساساً موجودة كمواهب روحية. خُذوا على سبيل المثال الألسن، هل إن قال أحد أنه يتكلّم بالألسن سنرفضه؟



الكتاب قال الالسنه الي زوال ..

المعجزات تحدث فى كل وقت وهذا دليل علي ان الله يعمل مع كل شخص علي حده ..

وايضا يعطي تعزيه من خلال الاخرين..لكن ليس لنا حاجه بعد كتاب الله الحي..

نحن نأخذ منه كل شيء .. لكن أن يعيد الله توضيح كلامه علي لسان "فاسولا" فهذا روحي لا تقبله.​​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي مثل حاجة البعض لمعجزات من طراز: نزول زيت من صورة أو نزول دماء من صورة. لا يهم أنتَ أن تؤمن طالما هي لم تضل أحد بل على العكس كانت سبب تعزية لكثيرين.
> 
> ..................
> 
> أذكر أننا البعض اختلف ذات يوم في اختبارات البعض هنا، فهل يحق لنا التشكيك في اختبار الأستاذ صوت صارخ؟ أو في اختبار هذه الإنسانة؟ نحن لا نُملي على الله طريقة تعامله مع الآخرين، ولكن لنا مطلق الثقة أن نقبل أو نرفض، فالمسيح أساساً لم يُغلق الباب على النبؤات أو النبوة، وهي أساساً موجودة كمواهب روحية. خُذوا على سبيل المثال الألسن، هل إن قال أحد أنه يتكلّم بالألسن سنرفضه؟



اللى يصدق فى زيت من صورة أو دم أو غيره هو حر ده شيئ شخصى نحن لا ننكر معجزات ..
ولكن عندما يكون الأمر تعليم مخالف للكتاب المقدس .. فهنا لا قبول له أبدا ..
يعنى واحد يجى يقولى عندى صورة للمسيح بتنزل زيت .. ماشى مفيش مشكلة ..
لكن لما يجى واحد يقولى المسيح ظهرلى وبيقولى اانى أنا الآب !!
يبقى كده لازم أقوله أنت غلط والصح كذا ..
ولو ماقبلش دمه على رأسه ..


----------



## تيمو (22 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> الكتاب قال الالسنه الي زوال ..
> 
> المعجزات تحدث فى كل وقت وهذا دليل علي ان الله يعمل مع كل شخص علي حده ..
> 
> ...



الألسن إلى زوال؟؟ 

هاي كبيرة شوي


----------



## تيمو (22 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> اللى يصدق فى زيت من صورة أو دم أو غيره هو حر ده شيئ شخصى نحن لا ننكر معجزات ..
> ولكن عندما يكون الأمر تعليم مخالف للكتاب المقدس .. فهنا لا قبول له أبدا ..
> يعنى واحد يجى يقولى عندى صورة للمسيح بتنزل زيت .. ماشى مفيش مشكلة ..
> لكن لما يجى واحد يقولى المسيح ظهرلى وبيقولى اانى أنا الآب !!
> ...



معلش استحملني، فأنا بجد لم أقرأ ما ترجمه الأستاذ صارخ، بس وين مكتوب في ما قد ترجمه أن المسيح قال: إني أنا الآب؟

أرجو وضع إقتباسات من الأخطاء التي تقول عنها من ترجمات الأستاذ صوت.


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> اذا فما حاجتنا أن نُبشر بما قد بُشرنا به قديماً ..؟​



*لتجديدة .... بعد أن علاه الصدأ والمظهرية ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> قد نشئنا علي أيمان مستقيم..
> 
> توارثناه من الاباء الرسل..
> 
> ...



*امامك كل هؤلاء المعارضين ...... من منهم يعيش وصايا الانجيل ...؟؟؟
جميعهم ادانونى 
والكتاب قال لا تدينوا
منهم من سخر منى ... رغم تقديم يد العون له 
حبيبى ..... نحن فريسيين
الكتاب تحدث عن التجديد ... دون ان يفهمه احد
تجلى السيد المسيح ... لم يفهمه احد
فهل عندما يوضح الرب يسوع ما قاله فى كتابه يكون ذلك هرطقة ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> الرسل لم يبشروا بأن المسيح هو الآب ..
> الرسل لم يبشروا بالمطهر ..
> الرسل لم يبشروا بثالوث لا نعرفه أن الآب هو الأبن هو الروح القدس ..
> الرسل لم يقولوا أن أحدا رأى الآب ..
> ...



*والمسيح لم يقول انا الله, كما يدعى المسلمين .... فهل هو ليس الله ....
مشكلتك ان تقرأ الرسائل بنفس اسلوب المسلمين عندما يقرأون الإنجيل بحكم مسبق انه مُحرف .... انت أيضا تقرأ الرسائل بحكم مسبق .... لذا اسألك: كيف تقرأ ....؟؟
سؤال: هل التلاميذ كانوا يرون لاهوت المسيح بأعينهم ام ناسوته ...؟؟؟*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*لكم كل الحق فيما كل ما قلته فيجب ان نعيش الانجيل بالرغم من اخلافاتنا حول ارائنا الشخصية فيجب ان لا ندين بضنا بعضا لان الرب يسوع هو وحده الديان العادل ولكي لا ندان ولاستاذنا الغالي صوت صارخ الحق في نشر ارائه لانه قلم ومنبر الحق وناطق بروحانية مليئة بالنعمة الفياضة التي انعم الله بها عليه *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *والمسيح لم يقول انا الله, كما يدعى المسلمين .... فهل هو ليس الله
> سؤال: هل التلاميذ كانوا يرون لاهوت المسيح بأعينهم ام ناسوته ...؟؟؟*



لا بل قال أنا الله " ولا أظن أنك تريد تشتييت الموضوع بهذا "
التلاميذ رأو الله الكلمة المتجسد اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت رأى من أطعم الألاف بقليل من كسر الخبز والسمك ..
رأى التلاميذ من يخلق أعين لمن ولد بدونها ..
رأى التلاميذ من أقام الميت بعد أن أنتن ..
يكفى أم أكمل ..
يا أبى ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 أكتوبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> *لكم كل الحق فيما كل ما قلته فيجب ان نعيش الانجيل بالرغم من اخلافاتنا حول ارائنا الشخصية فيجب ان لا ندين بضنا بعضا لان الرب يسوع هو وحده الديان العادل ولكي لا ندان ولاستاذنا الغالي صوت صارخ الحق في نشر ارائه لانه قلم ومنبر الحق وناطق بروحانية مليئة بالنعمة الفياضة التي انعم الله بها عليه *



لا حق لأى أحد فى نشر فكر مخالف للكتاب المقدس ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لا بل قال أنا الله " ولا أظن أنك تريد تشتييت الموضوع بهذا "
> التلاميذ رأو الله الكلمة المتجسد اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت رأى من أطعم الألاف بقليل من كسر الخبز والسمك ..
> رأى التلاميذ من يخلق أعين لمن ولد بدونها ..
> رأى التلاميذ من أقام الميت بعد أن أنتن ..
> ...



*لا .... ليس هناك نص صريح .... لكنك ليس لديك ما تقوله
هل رأى التلاميذ اللاهوت ام الناسوت .... ؟؟؟ هل لديك اجابة ....؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لا حق لأى أحد فى نشر فكر مخالف للكتاب المقدس ..



*واين هو الفكر المخالف .......؟؟؟؟
لديكم عشرات المواضيع التى تستهزئ بشخصيات الكتاب المقدس .... ولم تمسوها بأيديكم ..... لماذا ؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*يا ليتك فتحت باب الحوار فيما نشرته

بدلا من الحذف و المسح و الانذارات 

على الأقل كان القُرَّاء ميزوا بين الصالح و الطالح

ها قد جئت اليوم لترد على إدعاء فاسولا أن المسيح هو الاب لتقول : هل هو الله ؟؟ هل التلاميذ رأوا الناسوت أم اللاهوت ؟؟

يا إلهى 

هذا السؤال يسأله غير المسيحيين و ليس المسيحيين ؟؟؟

أومال فين مولود و منبثق ؟؟؟

ما هذا ؟؟

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *امامك كل هؤلاء المعارضين ...... من منهم يعيش وصايا الانجيل ...؟؟؟
> جميعهم ادانونى
> والكتاب قال لا تدينوا
> منهم من سخر منى ... رغم تقديم يد العون له
> ...



اه يا ابي ... المحبه تغفر ..وان ادانوك فاغفر..

هل عجز الرسل عن نقل ما اوحي به الله .. 

الاباء فسروا لكنهم لم يغيروا..

هل نحن بصدد كتاب جديد اكثر وضوحا فنُهمل الكتاب الاصلي.؟ 

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*عندما قال أشعياء النبى بروح النبوة:
لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ (اش  9 :  6)

هل كان اشعياء مهرطقا عندما دعا المسيح أباً *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عندما قال أشعياء النبى بروح النبوة:
> لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ (اش  9 :  6)
> 
> هل كان اشعياء مهرطقا عندما دعا المسيح أباً *



*هو أبا هنا هو الآب ؟؟؟​*
:fun_oops:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> اه يا ابي ... المحبه تغفر ..وان ادانوك فاغفر..
> 
> هل عجز الرسل عن نقل ما اوحي به الله ..
> 
> ...



*وانا غافرا لهم واذكرهم فى صلواتى
الرسائل ليست اكثر وضوحا .... لكنها تتواصل مع البشر بأسلوب يفهمه الجيل الحالى 
ولم يطلب احد أهمال الكتاب الأصلى
لماذا تهمنى بما لم أقوله ...؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2014)

لا فائدة من النقاش.. *رجاء محبة التوقف عن المناقشة في الموضوع!*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 أكتوبر 2014)

إيه اللى انت عملته ده ياعبود ؟


بلاغ للنائب العام ​


----------



## soso a (22 أكتوبر 2014)

من الاقوال الجميلة لقداسة البابا شنودة : بينما يتصارع اللاهوتيون فى خلافاتهم ، يتسلل البسطاء إلى الملكوت ببساطتهم


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2014)

طلبت بكل أدب ومحبة بعدم الإستمرار بالمناقشة لكن لا فائدة..
لذلك اي مشاركة تناقش الموضوع سيتم حذفها.

أستاذي صوت صارخ، الموضوع بين يديك. أن اردت الإستمرار بدون نشر هذه المواضيع فيا مية مرحب.

الرب معك ويرشدك.


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أكتوبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> طلبت بكل أدب ومحبة بعدم الإستمرار بالمناقشة لكن لا فائدة..
> لذلك اي مشاركة تناقش الموضوع سيتم حذفها.
> 
> أستاذي صوت صارخ، الموضوع بين يديك. أن اردت الإستمرار بدون نشر هذه المواضيع فيا مية مرحب.
> ...



*اعتقد انه من الواجب ان ارد عن ما وجهته لى ....
شرطك للأستمرار هو ألا أنشر هذه المواضيع .... 
1- لذا ارجو تعديل اسمى من "صوت صارخ" إلى "صوت صامت"
2- حذف كافة مواضيعى بالقسم الإسلامى, فالإسلام كان نتيجة فساد المسيحيين, وعلينا أن نزيل فسادنا أولا ... حينئذ لن نكون مضطرين لمهاجمة الإسلام أو أى عقيدة أخرى
واعدك حينئذ بأنى لن يكون لى أى مواضيع أخرى ...
إن رأيت إن هذا صعب التنفيذ, انزع منى صلاحيات الأشراف واسمح لى بالأنسحاب بهدوء من المنتدى
شكرا لعدم الحذف وفى انتظار قرارك*


----------



## My Rock (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شرطك للأستمرار هو ألا أنشر هذه المواضيع ....
> 1- لذا ارجو تعديل اسمى من "صوت صارخ" إلى "صوت صامت"
> 2- حذف كافة مواضيعى بالقسم الإسلامى, فالإسلام كان نتيجة فساد المسيحيين, وعلينا أن نزيل فسادنا أولا ...*



سامحني على عدم فهمي.. ما علاقة إسم عضويتك وموضوعاتك بالإسلامية بالموضوع وبمسألة إستمرارك في المنتدى؟

على اي حال، لنناقش موضوع بقائك في قسم المشرفين فلا داعي أن نكون عثرة أكبر مما نحن عليه..

ارحمنا يا رب.. يغلق..


----------

